#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-09
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<DarkwingDuck> hey jdeslip_android
<seidos> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> jdeslip55: Yes, I'll be here.
<DarkwingDuck> hows life seidos
<jdeslip55> DarkwingDuck: awesome thanks
<seidos> DarkwingDuck: the big bang from what i hear
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> jdeslip55: No problems... looks like it wont be that long of a meeting.
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings and salutations
<DarkwingDuck> Do have anyone here for a meeting?
<philipballew> ME!
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<MarkDude> Nice to meet you DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Due to pleia2 being in Budapest for UDS and JAck being at a mothers day dinner I am happy to open and close this meeting
<DarkwingDuck> ** MEETING START **
<DarkwingDuck> First off, a HUGE thank you for all of you who helped make Natty a success
<DarkwingDuck> All the testing and bug submitting helped out a lot. So thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> And that brings us to the Release Party Wrap-ups
<DarkwingDuck> Who attended any and how did it turn out?
<philipballew> i saw from pictures that there were a good amount of people
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone here that attended the Thirsty Bear?
 * eps did
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow: ping?
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh how was it eps
<eps> Crowded, noisy. The beer was good. Jono was there, which was a nice treat.
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<DarkwingDuck> I don't see any other ones listed
<philipballew> i think they all traveled to that one
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have anything to ad to the release parties?
<DarkwingDuck> *add
<DarkwingDuck> If not then this brings us to plans for the next release
<philipballew> ^agreed
<DarkwingDuck> Starting tonight at midnight local california time UDS will start.
<DarkwingDuck> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<DarkwingDuck> You can remote participate. It starts at midnight our time with the last sessions starting at 8am
<DarkwingDuck> You can follow along with audio streaming and IRC participation http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
 * MarkDude is still hoping to have one- a family reunion was changed- I am up in the air at moment
<philipballew> do they need anything specific from us when we remote participate?
<philipballew> ill go to yours mark!
<DarkwingDuck> Just chime in what you think is needed. It's a lot of open forum within the sessions.
<philipballew> for sure. i did it last october and may before that. it seemed helpful to them
<DarkwingDuck> Also, anyone have any ideas what we as a loco want to help participate for Oneiric?
<philipballew> advertisements?
<DarkwingDuck> In what way?
<philipballew> i have seen other groups do posters or videos (commericals made) and i've seen a street team
<philipballew> not a ubuntu street team that i have seen
<DarkwingDuck> That sounds pretty cool.
<philipballew> iheartubuntu made a anamited add not long ago
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<jtatum> midnight to 8.. that's gonna be a little rough :)
<philipballew> thats my peek hours!
<DarkwingDuck> tell me about it jtatum I'll be charging it head on
<DarkwingDuck> I have loads of Kubuntu sessions
<philipballew> ^ red bull!
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have any other buisness for this insanly short Meeting?
<MarkDude> go-juice
<DarkwingDuck> On a side note.... Detroit and San Jose are tied at 3 with 8 minutes to go in the third. :D
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, anyone have anything?
<DarkwingDuck> gripes? Moans?
<MarkDude> Go sharks!
<jtatum> go team
<philipballew> San Jose FTW!!!
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still mad at San Jose (I'ma Kings fan)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone. if no one has anything else I'll bring this meeting to an end after a whopping 17 minutes :)
 * eps suspects the most interesting UDS sessions are labeled "Private Meeting"
<philipballew> ^ they are hiding something!
<akk> Conspiracy!
<DarkwingDuck> ** END MEETING **
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll le tyou all get back to your mothers days and Hockey game. :D
<aaditya> That was quick.
<aaditya> Hi all.
<aaditya> Bye all.
<MarkDude> Hey there aaditya
<aaditya> hey MarkDude, how's it going?
<MarkDude> Great
 * MarkDude is in Santa Cruz
<MarkDude> effing awesome
<aaditya> Nice. Weather looks pretty good here, so I guess it'd be better there.
<akk> hangin' out with the sea otters again
<aaditya> what you upto there?
<MarkDude> Visiting family
<aaditya> awesome
<aaditya> Partying and all?
<MarkDude> My nephew had those spinning top things called BeyBlades- looks better than Pokemon
<pleia2> short meetings are nice :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey pleia2
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: how is budapest?
<pleia2> too bright too early :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<pleia2> it's 6:30am, I don't care for 6:30am
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I'm doing the full time remote thing.
<pleia2> crazy :)
<DarkwingDuck> Meh
<DarkwingDuck> I need to... I'm involved in too many projects.
<pleia2> last time I just caught up with blueprints, I only was able to attend a couple sessions
<pleia2> it worked ok
<DarkwingDuck> As deep as I am in Kubuntu...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm remotly chairing like 3 meetings LOL
<pleia2> yeah, I didn't end up chairing anything last time
<DarkwingDuck> You going to be at the UBT meeting at 4?
<pleia2> I was planning on it, lemme doublecheck to make sure there are no conflicts
<DarkwingDuck> Kk
<pleia2> heh, oh yeah, that's the one that's at the same time as NGO
<pleia2> but I'll be at BT
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm missing Kubuntu File Share for it.
<pleia2> except for that conflict my day is pretty light need-to-attend wise
<DarkwingDuck> Nice (XL Oneiric T)
<DarkwingDuck> I wish I was there :P:P
<pleia2> yeah yeah, I'll see what I can do :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Sweeeeeeeet
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I think i'm going to be a blogging fiend
<pleia2> I love how buggy these apps are for your phones for all these conferences
<pleia2> (the scale one sucked too)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<MarkDude> pleia2, remind Cheri to use Twitter- she needs to promote a bit :)
<philipballew> whats the best way to tune in live to uds?
<DarkwingDuck> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<MarkDude> Sounds like Mark S had a decent talk
<philipballew> does anyone know a way to watch mark's keynote that was last night?
<jamalta> philipballew: they will get posted in the Miro channel (http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/) but they're usually pretty slow about that :\
<jamalta> more info here: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<philipballew> so basically the video should be up in a while, just not now?
<jamalta> philipballew: yeah, whenever someone gets around to uploading it, i guess.
<jamalta> :\
<pleia2> popey has been uploading them: http://blip.tv/file/5121977
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> well, when he comes back! :)
 * pleia2 heads down to social
<jamalta> pleia2: then we should update uds.ubuntu.com/remote to point to the blip page :)
 * jdeslip is bummed chrome/chromium will not be replacing firefox as default browser
 * crashsystems is glad FF is remaining the default browser
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-10
<kdub> oh wat up philipballew
<philipballew> Oh, just living the dream of finals week! you?
<philipballew> kdub
<kdub> ping notices help. same old same old, kernel crashes
<kdub> any thoughts on a may ubuntu-hour?
<philipballew> i will maybe not be here, but what are your thoughts for one? the location last time seemed to work goood for you?
<kdub> it was ok, i'm just curious when you go back up north for the summer
<philipballew> possably this weekend. kdub . i tecnally finish this friday
<philipballew> but that is the tentative plan
<kdub> nah, too short notice
<kdub> plus, i'm sure you have other concerns with moving back up north and wrapping up the year
<philipballew> for sure. how did you feel about that location we had it at last time?
<kdub> it was ok enough. not enough power strips.
<philipballew> true. perhaps if one of us showed up a while before to grab a table inside? how does it compare to the other 2 locations weve tried do you thing kdub
<philipballew> *think
<kdub> i mean, its probably a little bit better, just because of more parking and such
<kdub> the real thing that we need is advertising
<philipballew> thats true. the spaces were interesting. and it allowed josh (the gentoo guy) to come
<philipballew> i agree. and even if i am gone i can still make some. what type of advertisments do you think we need?
<seidos> honestly, KDE is great advertising
<seidos> it looks a lot like win7
<seidos> i suspect it would be easier to get a windows user to move to a kde distro
<sn9> then why do more windows users switch to mac than to kde?
<sn9> in CA, anyway
<seidos> speaking of which, i wonder if there's syntax with startx to select kde
<seidos> they don't know about kde
<sn9> there is startkde
<seidos> or where to get it
<seidos> i mean, say i want to buy a laptop right now with kde on it, where do i buy it?
<seidos> i guess i'd have to buy it from me o_o
<sn9> or me
<seidos> sn9: cool, i'll try startkde
<seidos> i just switched to blackbox, so i should be able to start kde in case i need to show it to someone
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June5 edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam edited
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: ping
<jdeslip> g 3
<jdeslip> err... ignore that
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> How are ya Jack?
<jdeslip> Pretty good :)
<DarkwingDuck> I got a part time job offer
<jdeslip> sweet
<DarkwingDuck> From a company we are all familure with
<jdeslip> What kind of job?
<DarkwingDuck> Web Dev with ZaReason
<jdeslip> Nice
<jdeslip> They are awesome people
<akk> woo!
<DarkwingDuck> pays a little low but, the rewards would be good.
<jdeslip> (and I think their website needs some work)
<jdeslip> Those grey squares looks a little geocities-ish ;)
<jdeslip> Get to work!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I applied last night and Cathy emailed me today.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to find a number and call her tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> after UDS
<jdeslip> Sounds good
<jdeslip> Anything excitinng happen at any of the sessions today?
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck,
<MarkDude> Hello
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: hey bro
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: you used to do work with ZaReason didn't you?
<MarkDude> Yes- I was their CM
<seidos> hey DarkwingDuck glad to hear you got some work
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, what ya got
<seidos> i was looking at their site, i wonder what they use for the cart
<seidos> hey MarkDude
<MarkDude> hey there seidos
<seidos> MarkDude: if you're into buddhism there is a pretty laid back active buddhism channel on undernet #buddhism
<seidos> it would be cool to see you there if you ever have time
<sn9> "laid back" must be the ultimate compliment there
<seidos> sn9: not sure what you are trying to say
<sn9> do you not know what laid back means?
<seidos> i am starting to think that when i don't understand what people are trying to say, it is basically their way of saying "i hate you"
<sn9> that makes no sense
<sn9> when someone says "i hate you" to me, i understand it
<seidos> sn9: i could propound further if you wish to hear it
<sn9> i don't see why not, but before that, i just wanted to point out the irony of your using "laid back" as a compliment without realizing it's synonymous with "enlightened" because you knew no other aspiration
<seidos> sn9: i never new "laid back" and enlightened were considered the same o_o
<seidos> and i don't disagree with it :P
<seidos> i dunno, i don't want to give the impression that people there are lazy
<sn9> hence the irony
<DarkwingDuck> Not official yet, I was offered it now I have to figure out if I want to take it.
<seidos> dayum, i'd take it, no question
<DarkwingDuck> I also have three kids to worry about.
<seidos> yeah, i was thinking about that earlier today actually
<seidos> i thought it was two though
<seidos> :|
<DarkwingDuck> Right now I'm recieving 405 a week with unemployment and I'm barly making ends meet
<DarkwingDuck> However, I believe in what ZaReason is doing.
<seidos> barely making ends meet is making ends meet
<seidos> it is nice to have a cushion though, so that retirement becomes feasible :/
 * DarkwingDuck is doing reasearch
<seidos> i'm making $0 and i'm making ends meet
<DarkwingDuck> The family is what is expensive
<seidos> rent + food
<seidos> i shop at good will :/
<seidos> they have nice stuff
<seidos> i got some airwalks for $5
<seidos> but, sizes may be a problem, i've never shopped for kids before
<seidos> i also think frugality is cool, but i may be looney toons
<seidos> like this guy:  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mbhG-E_FFjw/Sd6j4FtznvI/AAAAAAAAAiQ/F_oezORHjaE/s400/8758-3-bugs_bunny_-_4.jpg
<sn9> frugality can be expensive in a culture of consumption
<seidos> if you are speaking in purely financial terms, then it doesn't matter, because frugality is the only option when you don't have the finances to become a good little consume
<seidos> r
<seidos> there is also the moral consideration, and the social consideration
<seidos> ironically, i find that most people don't really have time to care about the consumption other people do...they are too busy trying to make $ to consume
<sn9> being a "good little consumer" often costs less
<sn9> things are designed to be cheaper to replace than to repair
<seidos> there's that word again "cost"...
<seidos> oh, yeah, that's true
<seidos> like my battery on ac adapter on my notebook :)
<seidos> *or
<seidos> when you say cost i think in terms of economics, i'm not purposefully trying to be obtuse
<seidos> like someone might say "i have to be a consumer because if i'm not i won't have friends"
<seidos> not having friends would then be a cost
<sn9> i am not the type to care about that
<seidos> actually, the only way i know to solve the battery problem and ac adapter is to make it so that i could build my own, which is impossible...
<seidos> the other option is to buy previously owned computer equipment
<seidos> which i am not opposed to doing, then perhaps the equipment that i needs replaced may be useful in the future
<sn9> if it's impossible, why is it that the OLPC project does it for every unit, and always did?
<seidos> i'm not a part of the OLPC project
<sn9> iron phosphate laptop batteries are made from food nutrients
<seidos> and i'm not sure batteries made from food nutrients is optimal
<seidos> it may cause an increase in food prices :/
<sn9> designed to be replaceable in remote villages with no supply
<DarkwingDuck> Those moral vs monatray arugements go out of the window when you know that there is a 6, 4 and 3 year olds depending on you to feed, clothe and make sure they have a roof over their head.
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: that was my original point
 * DarkwingDuck knows. 
<seidos> or if you are cold and hungry
<DarkwingDuck> It was more directed at seidos
<DarkwingDuck> However....
<DarkwingDuck> It starts at part time and unemployment will cover what ZaReason doesn't pay.
<DarkwingDuck> Sooooooooo, I'm going to get Cathys number tomorrow and call her.
<DarkwingDuck> So I wont be at a loss for $$
<sn9> or you could call the main zareason number
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<sn9> it's on the website
<DarkwingDuck> I'll call tomorrow after UDS is over. :)
<seidos> heh, how funny, i'm a good little consumer, i sure as hell am not a good little producer
<erichammond> Turns out compiz on natty has a bug that makes it use up memory over time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/720446
<erichammond> Mine had grown well over 1G before I figured out it was the cause of my system problems.
<philipballew> imagine walking away from your system for a long period of time
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June5 edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May8 edited
<jdeslip> If anyone is looking for a skype replacement - gTalk on Ubuntu is rocking - and Ubuntu is a first class citizen for the project
<grantbow> M$ is a shrewd competitor buying Skype.
<jdeslip> Also looks like we may have the Goog to thank for Netflix support on Ubuntu! http://goo.gl/sOe2K
<jdeslip> Which is why I am glad Chrome-OS will bring market-share to Linux, even if I plan to mostly stick with Ubuntu in my recommendations
<jdeslip> grantbow: Not sure $8.5 billion is 'shrewd' - that is pretty steep price to get back into the game
<grantbow> ok, well, it's more complicated
<nhaines> I'm pleased that Netflix will support instant streaming using HTML5 with Chrome.
<MarkDude> http://www.bigbluebutton.org what do people think of this as an alternative?
<sn9> [Tue 2011-05-10 08:01:54 AM PDT] <jdeslip> If anyone is looking for a skype replacement - gTalk on Ubuntu is rocking - and Ubuntu is a first class citizen for the project <--- so gTalk has group videoconferencing now??
<jdeslip> Ya, It has had for 6 months or so now?  Maybe longer
<jdeslip> (on Ubuntu at least)
<iheartubuntu> is gtalk available for peopel without gmail accounts?
<sn9> iheartubuntu: yes
<iheartubuntu> *people
<sn9> it's any xmpp acct
<sn9> just to be clear, we're talking about the google talk browser plugin, right?
<iheartubuntu> do you know if xmpp handle video/voice in empathy or pidgin
<sn9> pidgin does it, but very very badly
<sn9> it uses (ugh) gstreamer
<sn9> empathy is simply broken all-around
<sn9> and neither does it with group video
<MarkDude> Hmmm
<sn9> jdeslip: just to be clear, we're talking about the google talk browser plugin, right?
<iheartubuntu> do we have any Ubuntu Hours or other CA team meetings coming up this week?
<iheartubuntu> I missed posting seidos UH on Saturday and the team meeting Sunday. Sorry folks.
 * sn9 wonders if he understood jdeslip correctly
<iheartubuntu> seidos how did your UH turn out?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: still working on it
<grantbow> MarkDude: no, BigBlueButton isn't an alternative to netflix. http://twit.tv/floss147
<grantbow> or skype
<sn9> grantbow: and gTalk?
<grantbow> or gTalk
<sn9> no, i mean skype vs. gTalk
<grantbow> I haven't used it as such so I'm not sure.
<sn9> i also have not tried the google talk browser plugin
<sn9> but i have tried it in pidgin and it is fail
<grantbow> www.google.com/talk leads me to believe that it's not a full skype replacement
<sn9> well, jdeslip seems to say otherwise
<grantbow> on all platforms
<grantbow> for all purposes
<sn9> again, jdeslip seems to say otherwise
<grantbow> he might say you are misinterpreting
<grantbow> skype out for instance
<sn9> gtalk has free calling within usa and canada
<sn9> skype charges money
<iheartubuntu> i just had my wife switch to skype for video calls to her family. uggggh.
<sn9> ok, i'm about to try the google talk browser plugin for the first time. anyone who wants to be my guniea pig can call me right now at (408)37-COMPU
<grantbow> https://chrome.google.com/webstore searching for gTalk found a plugin that says it only works on a cr-48 but seems to work fine in chromium on my machine too.
<sn9> grantbow: it's in the google apt-get repository
<sn9> no takers?
<seidos> it'll take me like 20 min to install the plugin, i need to use Slackbuild to convert the .deb on this system
<sn9> or did someone call the number and not get through?
<sn9> (from a regular phone, i mean9
<sn9> *mean)
 * kdub cant wait for google voice to work all its little quirks out
<kdub> i really like the service though
<sn9> atm, it should go straight to my browser if anyone does
<sn9> or maybe i should call someone
<seidos> hey kdub i tried taking all the keys off my keyboard and putting them back dvorak, but the z and x used a different connector so i couldn't do it
<MarkDude> grantbow, if I have a server set up to host bigbluebutton- for people using it - wouldn't it be an alternative?
<sn9> MarkDude: how about you?
<MarkDude> seidos, no biggy - how often do you use the z & x?
<MarkDude> sn9?
<kdub> yeah, i touch-type with dvorak usually a lot of keyboards cant be re-arranged
<seidos> MarkDude: well they go in a certain spot
<kdub> they make stickers, but i just know where the keys all are after 3 or 4 years
<seidos> i guess i'd have to train touch typing on dvorak
<kdub> it takes about 2 weeks of frustration
<seidos> that would be...interesting
<MarkDude> seidos, the channel you siad to check out was #buddhism
<seidos> MarkDude: on irc.undernet.org
<seidos> MarkDude: btw, i like bigbluebutton
<MarkDude> Ok- I mean I could experience Zen in a room by myself
<MarkDude> Dru Lavigne suggested it- she rocks
<seidos> true :)
<seidos> forgot i said anything
<MarkDude> I will add the channel later
<sn9> MarkDude did not pick up. anyone else?
<sn9> g2g; i'll try it later
<seidos> bbq baked beans
<sn9> back
<seidos> tangy carolina bbq
<sn9> jdeslip: so, what did you mean?
<jdeslip> sn9: Yes it works in the browser.  But, I don't see why that would make it not a full skype plugin??
<jdeslip> It does everything skype does, and does it better.
<sn9> hmm
<jdeslip> (at least the features of skype that are available for linux)
<sn9> ahhh
<sn9> so still no group video
<sn9> that is the holy grail of skype replacements
<jdeslip> Negative on that I think.
<jdeslip> But perhaps soon :)
<jdeslip> I have never done a group video actually ;)
<sn9> until it has that, migration is unlikely
<sn9> i have, under windows
<jdeslip> I do like having everything in my browser these day though.  My gmail tab is like my communications hub!
<jdeslip> Except I also use the html5 tweetdeck
<jdeslip> sn9 - you are welcome to test with me - my gmail username is same as irc
<sn9> jdeslip: ok, i just got a phone call on it, and the other person could not understand a word i said, though i heard clearly
<sn9> on skype, this is never a problem
<sn9> anyone else wanna try? (408)37-COMPU
<nhaines> sn9: I'd try if I were less busy at work today.  :)
<iheartubuntu> i left my phone at home :( but thank god for internet
<seidos> if i'm using a cell phone, why don't i just call your cell phone directly?
<iheartubuntu> ive got a webcam with audio and mic at home
<seidos> isn't the point of all this voip stuff to get away from the tyrannical carriers?
<sn9> the point is choice
<seidos> 2
<sn9> others can choose not to and have it still work
<iheartubuntu> seidos - i cannot make the pasadena UH this thursday (last months UH flyers are still up at CSULA). my wifes birthday was yesterday (victory day!) and with her busy schedule, the only day my fam can take her out is this thurs
<seidos> you know what i remember?  yahoo chat had some voice something or another that nobody used
<seidos> iheartubuntu: hey, me neither.  no car.
<sn9> yahoo voice is extremely proprietary
 * iheartubuntu loved backgammon on yahoo and their pool game too
<sn9> google released their code freely licensed
<sn9> i still rue the demise of gizmo5
<sn9> google bought them and simply shut them down
<seidos> oh yeah, counterstrike had voice over ip
<seidos> all right, i'll bite.  i'm going to try and find the source code for this alleged google add on
<seidos> all i can find is a .deb on their site
<sn9> no, the add-on is proprietary
<sn9> the engine library is free
<sn9> pidgin uses it, albeit crappily
<seidos> so it's hybrid open source / proprietary :/
<sn9> the only group videoconferencing that works on gnu/linux is SaaS websites using adobe flash, such as tokbox or tinychat
<seidos> like big blue button?
<sn9> i haven't looked at that one
<seidos> bigbluebutton has worked for me in the past
<seidos> sorta' kinda'
<sn9> there was something called Muji to fill the gaps in gTalk, but i think development stopped
<seidos> the taste, it was so bitter
<sn9> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/MujiDemoClient
<seidos> empathy, telepathy
<seidos> i don't use empathy anymore
<seidos> i mean, the software
<seidos> not the emotion
<seidos> or ability even
<seidos> yeah, i'm going to sit on the floor now, eyes close
<seidos> dddd
<sn9> jdeslip: i'm gonna try it with empathy now; let's see whether there's a diff
<sn9> no answer...
<seidos> you should have mentioned this like 3 or 4 weeks ago when i was using empathy exclusively sn9
<sn9> i never had it work enough to mention
<seidos> terrible timing i guess :/
<sn9> seems empathy does not work, period
<sn9> well, neither empathy nor muji work AT ALL
<jdeslip> sorry was at lunch
<iheartubuntu> is there a way to make everything bigger on the desktop without changing the screen resolution?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: magnifier tool?
<iheartubuntu> I think changing the font rendering resolution in appearance will work for this situation
<iheartubuntu> i didnt want to actually change screen rez which could lead to a blank screen :) an early mistake i did many times when starting out with ubuntu long ago
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-11
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, ping
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: pong
 * MarkDude decided to just go off and apply for an Oregon Team table at OSCON
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<MarkDude> and ask for a separate table for WA and Ca
<MarkDude> and leave it up to OR And Ca if they want other states
<DarkwingDuck> Why not include the Locos all on one table?
<MarkDude> sorry WA
<MarkDude> there are 2 separate goals - IMHO
<MarkDude> Oregon needs/wants to recruit local people
<MarkDude> a Local team table is informational
<MarkDude> Portland folks are more likly to walk up to sumthin that says free geek on it
<MarkDude> And FG is helping with local meeting space
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is used locally in Portland in a variety of ways
<MarkDude> the table we had last year - did not appeal to local folks
<MarkDude> it did not turn them off- just did not convey local ties
<grantbow> DarkwingDuck, pleia2: give the crazy 9:00 conflict between "Community Round Table", "QA Round Table" and ...
<grantbow> "Review the bug lifecycle states and Ubuntu developer usage" I'm going to attend the last one though I will idle in the IRC channel of the Community Round Table.
<grantbow> Is anyone else attending Budapest in person or virtually?
 * MarkDude is attending theoretically
<grantbow> how so theoretically?
<grantbow> the 4 minute lag makes it tougher than in past cycles to participate remotely IMHO
<MarkDude> What are people from Budapest called- Budapestors? Budapestians?
<MarkDude> Folks from Milpitas are called Milpitians
<grantbow> Hungarians I suspect.
<MarkDude> What about folks from Concord? Concordians?
<MarkDude> Or would you say they are just Californians?
<MarkDude> I mean- are you a Moragan? Technically I am a Danvillian- since I am in Danville :D
<pleia2> grantbow: the crazier conflict is community roundtable and community section on ubuntu.com
<grantbow> I know!
<pleia2> Cheri703 went to roundtable and I'm doing ubuntu.com ;)
<pleia2> no one is here yet though
<grantbow> hehe
<pleia2> I'll give it 10 minutes
<grantbow> generous
<pleia2> it's morning :) mornings are difficult
<DarkwingDuck> It's midnight.... now morning. :P
<pleia2> YokoZar is wearing his ubuntu california shirt during his planery :)
<pleia2> woo represent!
<seidos> i went to good will to see if they had any hdd usb enclosures on the cheap
<seidos> but they were sold out :(
<ajay> next meeting is in 11 months? aye.. i was hoping to get a cd if anyone was near me (to save bandwidth)
<ajay> anybody home?
<seidos> i'm in so. cal
<seidos> not sure what meeting you're referring to ajay
<ajay> referring to with what?  The topic says "next mtg apr 22".
<ajay> as for a cd i was wondering if there was someone in/near SJ with a 11 CD, but i think i need to ask in a bigger channel..
<seidos> ajay: yeah, i only have 10.10 cd's.  have you considered using bit torrent?
<ajay> i was trying to save the carbon emissions from downloading+burning a CD. But yeah I can BT it if physical cmty is lacking in ubuntu
<seidos> ah, someone with ops needs to update that.  pleia2, DarkwingDuck would you be able to fix the channel topic when you have a moment?
<seidos> ajay: i use usb sticks.  not sure downloading affects carbon emissions much through bit torrent, since systems are already up to seed
<seidos> or jdeslip, as it were
<ajay> every d/l creates emissions.. i'm too hungry to explain this tho.. might do the usb stick to save a cd tho
<seidos> i'll take it into consideration
<seidos> do you have access too food ajay ?
<seidos> *to
<iheartubuntu> sorry seidos... busy as heck
<seidos> hey no worries iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i had to post an extremely important tweet
<seidos> i kind of wish i was busier :)
<seidos> what tweet?  i didn't see it
<seidos> the postalgirl one?
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> busy at work actually :)
<iheartubuntu> im concerned for ubuntu with chrome taking center stage
<iheartubuntu> thats all we hear about anymore. not about ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu is a lot smaller than the google god
<crashsystems> bah, I'd not use chrome OS.
<iheartubuntu> i like the idea in general, but not EVERYTHING in the cloud
<crashsystems> they advertise it as secure, but its all in a browser. stuff in browsers is _not_ secure
<iheartubuntu> something google doesnt really have is community
<iheartubuntu> thats where ubuntu kicks butt
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: Ubuntu may have *good* community, but I don't think it has a *large* community.
<iheartubuntu> not as large as paid google employees thats for sure
<iheartubuntu> i must finish my day job. BRB in 20 min
<iheartubuntu> anyone going to Pasadena Ubuntu Hour? I cant make it tomorrow
<seidos> i dunno, you have a laptop that says "google" on it, it can lead to community
<seidos> look at all the hackers with macs
<seidos> not having the option to run something off of local storage isn't appealing to me, but i wouldn't disregard it, it's basically an ipad competitor as i see it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage:  http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, May 22nd, 7:00pm  PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease edited
 * pleia2 gives Eureka a cookie
<DarkwingDuck> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey DarkwingDuck
<pleia2> I kind of feel like a zombie this morning
<pleia2> woo UDS :)
<DarkwingDuck> So do I... But then again, I got my carpit cleaned today so I didn't get much sleep
<pleia2> I just keep telling myself I can sleep next week
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: That's what I thought in Orlando too... never quite happens that way, you get back to work and see your inbox and sleep goes back out of the window.
<pleia2> ssshh, stop destroying my delusions
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<seidos> oh no...zoooombbieee!
<seidos> rule 1, cardio
 * seidos runs from pleia2 
<pleia2> don't worry, I'm not craving brains, just toast and coffee
<broder> mmm....coffeeeeeee
<iheartubuntu> thx kev
<iheartubuntu> fxd
<DarkwingDuck> seidos: that was an a great movie
<iheartubuntu> interesting read why google didnt buy skype
<iheartubuntu> skype is peer to peer and not in the cloud, so google ended up not going for skype
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i didn't get the whole idea that p2p "hogs bandwidth"
<iheartubuntu> plus the legal hassle of buying skype would have tied them up with the gov for 12-24 months delaying any real progress
<seidos> i sent a reply to LinuxForYou asking about it
<iheartubuntu> i didnt either actually. isnt bandwidth,  bandwidth?
<seidos> i tried to draw a picture, to understand how that could be the case
<iheartubuntu> my knees shiver with google more and more controlling everything. phones, laptops, etc
<seidos> the only thing i could come up with was that it would put too much load on routers or something out in the cloud
<iheartubuntu> operating systems
<seidos> but i think that's just me with  my head in the clouds
<iheartubuntu> the bob marley cloud or the mark shuttleworth cloud
<iheartubuntu> :D
<seidos> i gotta' fill out this childhungerendshere.com thing
<seidos> my knees don't shiver, there's always a check on this kind of stuff
<seidos> i mean, when i think of who really is in control, Google really isn't it
<seidos> i think it's probably time to face facts:  business is war :(
<seidos> it probably doesn't have to be, but that's how it currently is
<seidos> i mean look at that blackberry commercial, it's a total attack on the ipad...
<iheartubuntu> your personal data is huge business and google controls a lot of that now
<iheartubuntu> u have a link to the commercial
<iheartubuntu> i no have tv around
<seidos> let me see if i can find it
<iheartubuntu> and sells yur data too. i mean, youre not going to get a $20 computer eithout them watching everything you do
<seidos> i saw it while the lady of the house was watching jeopardy
<iheartubuntu> you have to take vein scans of your hand for CPA exam now
<iheartubuntu> that biometric type of identification get bought and sold on the market
<iheartubuntu> just as google does with their data mining
<iheartubuntu> info is the new gold
<iheartubuntu> (although id take a chest of gold any day)
<seidos> hmmm, interesting, the commercial on youtube is different, not as aggressive
<seidos> it's like two separate worlds, t.v. and youtube o_o
<seidos> freaks and geeks maybe?
<seidos> in case anyone else wants to see the commercial, i found it here:  http://tvcfblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/blackberry-playbook-power-commercial.html
<seidos> good night
<grantbow> I'm looking forward to seeing the picture when it's posted
<jamalta> morning
<seidos> morning, bows to all
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-13
<newboon2age> okay Ubuntu Hour: San Jose is in the house!  aaditya, pleaia2,  aak crashsystems1 jtatum jledbettrr jamalta
<akk> You're there already?
<jtatum> watching "the don" speak, gonna miss it
<akk> the don? is that like the donald?
<newboon2age> tonoght's game 7 in Sharks v Redwings playoff here in Sharks territory.  Go Sharks!!!
<newboon2age> akk uup im here
<newboon2age> yup
<akk> I'll probably drop by in a bit, newboon2age
<jtatum> don knuth
<akk> ooh, neat
<newboon2age> ah jtatum THE Don!!!
<jtatum> _THE_ _DON_
<newboon2age> akk see ya soon
<akk> newboon2age: On my way, see you in a bit ...
<newboon2age> coming yasumoto???
<newboon2age> coming aaditya?
<adams> Hey y'all, this is Andrew (actually Drew is at the keyboard), new to Ubuntu @ San Jose Ubuntu Hour.  Got 10.04 installed, trying to learn way around...
<adams> okay we're moving over to Pizza My Heart (Ubuntu Hour San Jose is leaving the house...)
<MarkDude> Go Sharks!
<philipballew> Sharks ftw!
 * MarkDude was sure they were going to choke
<MarkDude> very glad they did not
<MarkDude> https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Nature#5606269633055245042
<MarkDude> Let me know if anyone would like any seedlings
<akk> Yay baby plants! What are those?
<akk> MarkDude: I wanted to ask you for advice on my gooseberry seedlings. I planted basically a whole gooseberry worth of seeds in the same pot.
<akk> So I have maybe 20 sprouts all clustered together. Should I be snipping off all but a few of them, so they don't compete with each other?
<MarkDude> I have noticed they do ok when 2 are next to each other
<MarkDude> more than that- they stay small
 * MarkDude did the same thing 1st time I did it
<akk> okay, thanks, I'll snip most of them
<MarkDude> some seeds start growing a week or two after
<MarkDude> They will take off more next year
<akk> There are some over by the side of the pot that I think started a little later than the main ones.
<MarkDude> They are runts
<MarkDude> akk I still have the hummingbird plant for you- it is making flowers. Do you want a chocolate mint start or 2? Or did yours come back?
<akk> Mine died. :(
<akk> Mint doesn't like it here, I've found.
<akk> Maybe needs more water than I give it.
<MarkDude> It needs lots of water
<MarkDude> I can make sure your plant has moisture control crystals
<MarkDude> *plastics* the future is in plastics :)
<akk> :)
<MarkDude> It is the weakest of the mint family, IMHO
<MarkDude> If it did not taste so good - I would not bother
<akk> I agree. It smells really nice but doesn't taste as good as it smells.
 * MarkDude heard it is really good in mojitos
<MarkDude> Off to work.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-14
<Nvoid> hello
<crashsystems> greetings
<DarkwingDuck> Heya
<MarkDude> http://tedxhayward.eventbrite.com/
<MarkDude> Tedx next Thur
<MarkDude> free
<seidos> i was really bored so i whipped this up last night:  http://i.imgur.com/dVyC3.png
<seidos> i wasn't going to show you guys, but, eh, why not, it's friday :D
<seidos> it's more for pleia2 and DarkwingDuck though
<seidos> actually, that's not true, i wasn't that bored, i just thought it would be cool to visualize it
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> i was thinking of grepping irc logs for laughter, to see if i could make more
<seidos> unfortunately, my nickname isn't a character
 * MarkDude had some questions for ple ia2 and figured I would wait for the dust to settle from the \return trip 
<seidos> oh
<akk> Long ago somebody had a stylesheet for chatzilla that showed icons for each person in the IRC channel.
<akk> It wasn't quite as fun as MS Comic Chat, but a step in that direction.
<seidos> i think it would be cool if it were an animated cartoon
<seidos> it's like, free scripts!
<seidos> actually, i think there are probably other channels where that would work better on
<akk> MS Comic Chat was pretty amazing ... characters would change direction, join each other in the frame when they were talking to each other,e tc.
<akk> Dunno why they ditched it.
<akk> Never seen an opensource equivalent.
<seidos> hmmm, i think i remember some comic thing in yahoo, but it doesn't sound that sophisticated
<seidos> maybe i could figure out a way to automate the creation of such "comics"
<seidos> it would probably take me years, but perhaps someday
<akk> seidos, what did you use for the balloon outlines? They look nice.
<seidos> akk: nothing impressive, just a graphic from images.google.com
<seidos> what i meant to say was, a fabulously stupendous super awesome graphic from google images! \o/
<akk> I always wanted to write a gimp plug-in to do cartoon balloons (it's too many steps making them manually) but never got to a state I was happy with.
<seidos> i can't even imagine
<akk> It would just be a rounded-rectangle (white background, black border) plus a triangle pointing the right way. The only trick is specifying the location of the triangle.
<akk> I couldn't think of a good way to do that then, but now that I've done Arrow Designer I think I could do a cartoon balloon plug-in similarly.
<seidos> mmhm
<seidos> actually, i wonder how they made this speech balloon now
<seidos> i wonder if they drew it then scanned it, or used a tablet
<seidos> tablet==digital writing input device
<akk> I bet it's generated by a program.
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> maybe i'll think about it some more later
<pleia2> coming home :)
 * pleia2 in Munich waiting for flight to SFO
<ryaxnb> I'm at the durbin concert
<ryaxnb> anyone else here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-15
<ryaxnb> hola
 * pleia2 back in califorina \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: welcome back!  \o/
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<pleia2> bay to breakers today, so much for sleeping in!
 * MarkDude has tickets for Maker Faire next weekend- anyone need an extra?
<MarkDude> aaditya, rbarot_ anyone else want to go?
<nhaines> pleia2: did you have a Currywurst when you were in Munich?
<pleia2> nhaines: nope, my connection there wasn't very long
<nhaines> pleia2: aww.  I miss Currywurst.  Also they have great Doenner Kebab.
<aaditya> MarkDude: count me in, please.
<aaditya> rbarot_: ping?
<MarkDude> Good deal aaditya - I will be going on Saturday, a few GK folks will be there, as well as a Fedora person that is visiting
<aaditya> awesome. What time, MarkDude?
<MarkDude> Dont know yet
<aaditya> alright. I'm planning to be there sometime after 1pm. Also planning a trip to Mt. Madonna on the same evening.
<MarkDude> ok
<MarkDude> Hopefully the rest of these pieces I am juggling start falling into place. I have been unable to plan any geeknics or anything else recently
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-07
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: do you know how long ago phillip was on?
<bkerensa> I just got back from SF
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: You coming out to the hotel?
<Faqtotum> he disconnected at 2pm
<Faqtotum> what hotel?
<Faqtotum> i'm in sf
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: The Marriott in Oakland
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> well if Philip pops back on can someone have him e-mail bkerensa@ubuntu.com .... wanna see if he wants to grab dinner tonight
<Faqtotum> why don't you guys just exchange cell phone numbers?
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: Well if I could get in touch :D
<bkerensa> but his stuff is here and I dont know where he is :P
<Faqtotum> heh
<bkerensa> In fact if anyone sees him.... I am leaving me cell on the TV
 * bkerensa goes to shower and find dinner :D
<Faqtotum> well, if none of youse'll be in sf until tomorrow, i guess i'll see ya tomorrow
<pleia2> bkerensa: we must have passed each other on bart trains ;)
<akk> Sigh, "Waiting for network configuration" ... I love boot-time hangs
<akk> Stupid BART question: is there a page somewhere where you can get a timetable, like, what time do I need to be at station A to get to station B by time T?
<akk> I'm seeing lists of times a car will be at one station, but not when that car will get anywhere else.
<broder> i'm not actually convinced that BART runs on a fixed schedule
<akk> Oh, hmm. Well, maybe a table of approximate travel times between two stations, then?
<akk> I know I can do google maps route planning, but not for more than one time at once.
<jtatum> Spoiled by caltrain :)
<akk> Yeah, I like those caltrain timetables.
 * pleia2 wayves
<pleia2> -y
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<akk> o/
<jdeslip> !
<jtatum> o/
<pleia2> Agenda; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12May6
<pleia2> so first up, UDS starts tomorrow! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q
<eps> o/
<pleia2> we've gotten very good feedback to our public transportation page, so thanks to everyone who helped out there :)
<pleia2> eps: I've already given out 3 Clipper cards :)
<pleia2> refills are working well
<akk> Giving blank clipper cards was a great idea!
<akk> And the transit page is excellent too.
<eps> they're good for 20 years, so don't toss them
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> I also mentioned that in my email, people should keep them for their next visit :)
<pleia2> anyone have any comments, questions, etc about UDS?
<pleia2> I went to the hotel last night and this, nice place, and you can't beat how close it is to bart
<akk> Is there a gathering point for ubuntu-cal people? Place to get "I'm a local" badges or offer to help out with anything?
<pleia2> akk: nope, it's mostly just "find pleia2"
<pleia2> I'll have all of them in my bag
<akk> pleia2 is the embodiment of ubuntu-us-ca :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I try :)
<pleia2> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-07/
<jtatum> Hehe
<pleia2> is the schedule for tomorrow, as you can see the intro and keynote is at 9AM
<pleia2> you'll want to get there a little before that so you can go to registration and get your badge
<jdeslip> Is registration only tomorrow?
<pleia2> jdeslip: nah, they'll have the table open all week
<pleia2> it's also where they'll set up the shop (they bring over goods from the canonical store to sell at UDS, very useful)
<pleia2> and you can get any other information you may need by asking the folks there
<DonkeyHotei> akk: www.511.org
<DonkeyHotei> akk: http://www.511.org
<eps> Do we need to register for each session we want to attend? I see participants lists on the schedule.
<pleia2> feel free to grab me at UDS if you have questions too, I can usually help, or know someone who does
<pleia2> eps: no, you can just show up, the people "registered" are those who are subscribed to the blueprint (that means you'll get emailed each time it's updated throughout the next 6 months)
<DarkwingUDS> pleia2: you still here at the hotel?
<pleia2> DarkwingUDS: nah, I came home
<DarkwingUDS> pleia2: ahhhh. Yeah, I'm up in my room charging my phone. :D
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, see those of you who can make it at UDS this week!
<pleia2> next topic...
<pleia2> Booth at Maker Faire: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-May/001954.html
<pleia2> jdeslip: have anything to say about this one?
<pleia2> (and yes, we're getting them sorted disk-wise :))
<jdeslip> Ya. The maker faire is pretty awesome event. A lot of do-it-yourself type people there. So, I think it is a good audience to show off Linux too
<jdeslip> The booth is called "Bay Area Linux Groups" and I inviting people from a few different to come
<jdeslip> But, obviously we want a good showing from Ubuntu-CA see that is what people often associated Linux with these days
<jdeslip> I should be able to get James, Aaditya and Philip in for free.
<jdeslip> I'll send out some details in the next day or so. Please think of cool/crafty things to demo...
<DonkeyHotei> eps: you got my e-mail, right?
<pleia2> great, thanks jdeslip :)
<jdeslip> Ya, I guess that is about it on Maker Faire
<eps> DonkeyHotei: haven't checked yet ... I've been out doing errands
<pleia2> ok, anyone else have anything?
<pleia2> oh! if anyone wants to help me with the tourism night on Wednesday I'd love to have the help :)
<pleia2> we're going bart > embarcadero > ferry building > street car to pier 39 > fisherman's wharf > ghirardelli square > cable cars back to powell (probably)
<pleia2> grabbing dinner somewhere along the way
<jtatum> pleia2: I will ping work and see if I can swing that
<eps> Tough call ... that, or the BAD dinner or free pizza and beer
<pleia2> jtatum: ok cool, we're planning on leaving Oakland on BART at 7PM, you can meet us anywhere
<pleia2> sessions end at 6PM, 7 gives them time to head up to their rooms to wash up/change/relax for a few minutes
<pleia2> I can't imagine our group will be more than 20 people, but even handling that will be interesting :)
<jledbetter> cool
<jtatum> Maybe I can convince jledbetter to join too :)
 * pleia2 will be putting together a pretty PDF for the tour tonight
<pleia2> yes yes!
<jledbetter> Wednesday is hard :(
<pleia2> anyone have anything else?
<eps> Maybe you can convince UDS attendees to buy Partimus earrings
<pleia2> ah yes, I'll be carrying 8 pairs with me!
<pleia2> and the business cards for the shop, in case people want to buy later
<pleia2> so you're welcome to send people to me if you find anyone who wants a pair
<jtatum> Neat!
<jledbetter> I dig that they have silver ones now.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<eps> You were expecting ... orange and aubergine? ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<jledbetter> I don't wear gold except for stuff from my Grandma ;)
<pleia2> the europeans where laughing at "eggplant" on a dinner menu last night
<jtatum> Hehe. Maybe I should cut up some vinyl u-w decals
<pleia2> I told them aubergine is too hard for us to say :)
<pleia2> jtatum: indeed you should!
<pleia2> the ubuntu women session is at noon on thursday last I checked, I'll be giving out stickers and stuff then
 * pleia2 also prepared 4 "goodie bags" for UW stuff
<jledbetter> ooo
<pleia2> anyway, I need to run out to the grocery store, weekend went by too fast :)
<jledbetter> See ya later, pleia2 :)
<pleia2> later all
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jujuc charm writing party is in progress
 * philipballew pretends to know what juju's are
<bkerensa> lol
<ilan> DarkwingUDS: you in town for UDS?
<DarkwingUDS> ilan: yup. at the venue right now. You about?
<ilan> DarkwingUDS: i will be tomorrow
<ilan> and most of the week
<DarkwingUDS> ilan: oh awesome... I have some things to talk to ya about. :DF
<DarkwingUDS> :D
<ilan> heh
<ilan> ok
<jdeslip> exit
<ilan> DarkwingUDS: btw ron sent over some ideas for SCALE 2013. i passed them on to the list
<DarkwingUDS> ilan: oh awesome.
<akk> Silly me, thought I'd upgrade the laptop to pangolin the night before UDS -- upgrade failed badly.
<DarkwingUDS> :D
 * philipballew high fives akk
 * akk high-fives philipballew back
<akk> I love "errors were encountered while processing:" [long list of packages]
<akk> um, care to give me a hint of what the errors were?
<akk> "dependency problems"
<akk> Ha, found it -- turns out it wanted /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh (why is it I can't have an ubuntu system without NFS services running at boot?)
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2012-05-06 05:22:14 PM PDT] <bkerensa> well if Philip pops back on can someone have him e-mail bkerensa@ubuntu.com .... wanna see if he wants to grab dinner tonight
<DonkeyHotei> philipballew: ^
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: He is here now... There are four of us drinking beers and writing charms
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: care to join us? :)
<DonkeyHotei> not unless you're in sf, and also i don't drink
<philipballew> I dont drink DonkeyHotei Im just here with a water
<philipballew> but its okay, if your in sf
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: are u going to come to Oakland at all this week :)
<DonkeyHotei> uds starts in the morning
<bkerensa> all us community folk are bored while the Canonical folk party :P
<DonkeyHotei> i'll go to oakland for uds
<bkerensa> k
<akk> DonkeyHotei: Thx for the 511 rec, btw -- though it doesn't work for me in Firefox, "an internal error occurred" when I try to plan a BART trip.
<bkerensa> akk: have you checked in now?
<akk> bkerensa: I live in San Jose, trying to figure out how to get to/from Oakland.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> pleia2: I assume you wont be coming out till tomorrow
<DonkeyHotei> akk: oh well. i use chrome
<pleia2> bkerensa: I dropped by the hotel saturday and early this evening (saw Darkwing!) but yeah, not again until tomorrow morning :)
<DarkwingUDS> bkerensa: you at the hotel?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, May 20th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> off to UDS!
<DonkeyHotei> oh shit, i'll be late
 * ilan will head over in a bit
<DonkeyHotei> i was supposed to be half-way there by now
<DonkeyHotei> gonna miss the keynote now
<DonkeyHotei> :(
<akk> Is there an irc channel for UDS chatter?
<broder> #ubuntu-uds
<akk> cool, thx
<Faqtotum> at uds
<gua-uds> Faqtotum, hi5
<gua-uds> i'm in apt improvements
<philipballew> Community roundtable
<Faqtotum> i'm in kernel roundtable
<Faqtotum> no one has a mic, annoying
<gua-uds> make sure people get "i'm local" pins from pleia2. i didn't have one and i was viscously pinned
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I have 5 left :)
<gua-uds> aha
<gua-uds> hi pleia2 !
<gua-uds> need more pins
<pleia2> haha, I was worreid 15 would be too many
<Faqtotum> i haven't run into pleia2 yet
<EpikVision> me neither
<Faqtotum> pleia2: where are you atm, btw?
<pleia2> community roundtable
 * MarkDude needs a pin that says *Im local, dude*
<Faqtotum> i'll grab 2 of them in a sec
<pleia2> 2?
 * MarkDude does not need a pin :)
<pleia2> I only have 5 left, I can't really give out multiples
 * MarkDude needs to get down to UDS, but is having to take care of more errands now
<Faqtotum> pleia2: community roundtable is not in the downloaded schedule; what room?
<philipballew> 201 Faqtotum
<MarkDude> What day is the intrusive CoC talk scheduled?
 * MarkDude is concerned that will hamper Ubuntu's progress
<pleia2> er, that was at the community council meeting on the 3rd
<philipballew> MarkDude, only enhances it!
<pleia2> some revisions have been posted based on the feedback we recieved, I didn't see the email from you, did you send one for the discussion?
<MarkDude> Well no
<pleia2> can you, so we can include it?
<MarkDude> And still not sure I should fully enter this discussion :)
<MarkDude> I can,
<pleia2> thanks
<MarkDude> I have just had a few express doubts and possible willingness to leave over CoC controling personal life
<MarkDude> Which list ?
<MarkDude> Is the talk on
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/code-of-conduct-update/ is the announcement with details, the emails were collected here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski/CoCFeedback
 * pleia2 off to next session
<MarkDude> ty :)
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: eps asked about geeknic
<MarkDude> soon
 * MarkDude has a few matters to take care of 1st
<MarkDude> Well if the discussion happened on the 3rd, maybe there is no point in me adding my voice
 * MarkDude thinks it will apear as sour grapes
<MarkDude> Looks bad tho
<MarkDude> Yep, not going to disturb the hornets nest. I reserve the right to hold a few things more important than the Distro I use. And let people choose their own path  :)
<gua-uds> MarkDude: boo
<gua-uds> MarkDude: dissent is crucial for.. collaboration
<gua-uds> or something
<MarkDude> Well I got slapped down last time for doing so, and also had my full name (and 3 others) put on public record
<MarkDude> Even tho what I had originally suggested was FULLY IMPLEMENTED, I got raked over the coals
<MarkDude> And near as I can tell, the new CoC makes an effort to stop dissent
<gua-uds> hmm maybe you speaking up made it turn out that way
<MarkDude> lol, well..... thats for people to decide
<gua-uds> well i dunno, no one but you is the most likely to voice what you think needs being voiced
<gua-uds> discussions are no fun if everyone agrees
<MarkDude> Well the talk happened on the 3rd
<gua-uds> ah hm
<greg-g> MarkDude: there was a revision made by mark to the CoC post-that meeting
<greg-g> MarkDude: not sure if fully meets my requirements (and the last sentence feels a little too "we are the one true party" to me)
<greg-g> rev 24 of that bzr branch, btw
<MarkDude> no doubt
<bkerensa> MarkDude: when u coming?
<bkerensa> nhaines: u coming?
<MarkDude> Meeting up with Bethany in a few, then we are taking bart over
<bkerensa> MarkDude: uhh cool hmm will be good to see u
<MarkDude> Will be good to see you too bkerensa
 * MarkDude will be going a few more days
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Hopefully I can be there early tomorrow
 * MarkDude has a CM meeting in SF in morning
<bkerensa> if u hurry u might make lunch
<bkerensa> I was in SF all day yesterday
 * MarkDude was there for a while- then went to Walnut Creek
<MarkDude> Well if some people ASK me to speak out on the CoC thing, I will. Otherwise - the more I think about it, the more I think its NOT my business
<MarkDude> No need to make waves :)
<greg-g> MarkDude: why not your business?
<greg-g> are you an Ubuntu Member or do you want to participate in the community?
<greg-g> then I say it is damn well your business
<MarkDude> Well, I am
<greg-g> which is why I went to the CC meeting and voiced my concerns directly
<MarkDude> My 1st association is Ubuntu Women
<MarkDude> then comes Fedora
<MarkDude> Then other stuff in Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Well 1st is FOSS and Linux
 * MarkDude is in leadership in Fedora, so I am concerned about how it might appear
<greg-g> ahhh, I see
<MarkDude> There are too many people attacking Ubuntu at the moment
<greg-g> well, I think an outsider's perspective would be useful, as well
<MarkDude> and not in  productive manner
<MarkDude> Just plain attacking
<greg-g> MarkDude: maybe for good reason? I'm not sure, but I want criticism to be OK, that is the only way things improve.
<greg-g> yeah, that's true, that stuff is lame
<gua-uds> MarkDude: well as long as you're not doin that, should be fine
<MarkDude> Well, I will see how folks feel at UDS
<greg-g> :)
<MarkDude> part of the reason I advocated my thoughts a while ago, was BECAUSE I was aksed by others to give voice to their concerns also
<MarkDude> Sorta like Ubuntu Oregon
 * MarkDude offered to help advocate for them on a matter that was offensive
<MarkDude> bkerensa, and the rest of the group were of with it, so I dropped it
<MarkDude> Sorta need to see how people feel, no need to be standing by oneself
<greg-g> ...unless you're right.
<greg-g> ;)
<MarkDude> Well when I left, I partially gae up that right.
<MarkDude> So thats why I think it applies more if people WANT me to
<MarkDude> I am fighting against creation of a CoC in Fedora now
<MarkDude> Mostly on my own :)
<MarkDude> They have a SIMPLE guiding principle: "Be excellent to each other" :)
<MarkDude> Pretty much covers it all
 * MarkDude needs to see when he wil get there
<MarkDude> Time to get ready
<DarkwingUDS> When are you showing up MarkDude?
<Faqtotum> philipballew: are you in Hall East?
<philipballew> Faqtotum, im listening to marco
<philipballew> is that hall east?
<Faqtotum> yeah, i'm right behind pleia2 if you see us
 * philipballew sees Faqtotum at his 2
<philipballew> im at your 8 probably
<Faqtotum> are you wearing green?
<philipballew> yeah! a green striped shirt
<Faqtotum> longer hair than before
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-08
<paulproteus> Hey pleia2, are there evening events at UDS today?
<paulproteus> (wiretapped, are you going to UDS?) My friend geofft said there was something 7p-9pm but I don't seem  to find info about it on the web
<paulproteus> Oh hi geofft
<paulproteus> Maybe you'll answer here.
 * paulproteus feels silly not knowing where the party is.
<akk> They sure don't make it obvious where to look for such things.
<akk> I don't see anything in the schedule or on "other events", but I know there are some parties some nights and I don't see any listed.
<paulproteus> In other news, pleia2's amazing page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q is super clear. Three chears for that!
<paulproteus> Er, cheers.
<paulproteus> Gosh.
<akk> It is super-clear, but I think it's just unsanctioned events ... e.g. I see no mention of a google party but I know there's supposed to be one.
<paulproteus> http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/ !
<paulproteus> There we are, evening events.
<paulproteus> Good news is now, I know where the party is.
<paulproteus> Bad news for them is, I'll go join them!! (;
<itnet7_uds> akk: if you're already here at uds the ticket for the google party is found within the swag bag
<Ademan-remote2> pleia2: I don't suppose you'll be bringing more local badges tomorrow?
<pleia2> Ademan-remote2: no, sorry, I've run out :(
 * pleia2 should have made a lot more
 * Ademan-remote2 agrees
<Ademan-remote2> I'll attend an balug to get one!
<MarkDude> Good times at UDS
<philipballew> MarkDude, I was gonna stop and say hi, but I had to help a few people right then...
<MarkDude> No stress
<MarkDude> I will be there earlier tomorrow
<philipballew> free breakfast
<MarkDude> Well there is a Community Manager breakfast in the city at 8
<DonkeyHotei> there's a google party?
<pleia2> tomorrow night google is sponsoring: http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<pleia2> "Run away to the circus with Google!"
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<pleia2> there are food and drink tickets in your conference bag
<DonkeyHotei> i saw those
<DonkeyHotei> at first i thought they were for tonight
<DonkeyHotei> i never did find anyone with an irc nick longer than 15, but apparently eps did, and it didn't occur to me to ask who
<gua> So there's going to be a keysigning party at UDS, and not having made a key before, I'm not sure what expiry time I should set, if any. What's the general practice with that? Just set it to never expire then send out a revocation if it's ever compromised?
<gua> (btw feel free to answer if I'm gone, I'll check the logs)
<DonkeyHotei> idk whether they might not like the fact that my key is DSA instead of RSA
<DonkeyHotei> (don't make new DSA keys, folks)
<gua> heh
<gua> Never is a long time. I'm leaning towards 5 or 10 years.
<DonkeyHotei> i set mine to a little while, and then i set it to never
<DonkeyHotei> revocation certs are standard
<gua> DonkeyHotei: Can you do a thing where you make a new key, then sign the new key with the old key, and so that makes it so everyone that signed your old key basically signed your new key?
<bkerensa> gnight all
<geofft> gua: You can change the expiration on your key later (provided it hasn't expired and you still have the private key)
<geofft> gua: so I would set it to something like a year if you're still figuring out where a secure place to keep your key is
<geofft> gua: crap. having said that I realized my key expired in January
<geofft> so maybe don't follow my advice :)
<geofft> 5-10 years should be fine though.
 * DonkeyHotei changed his from a year or something to infinite, as previously stated
<geofft> Where do we get one of those nifty "I'm a local" badges?
<Faqtotum> i doubt there are any more; ask pleia2
<pleia2> sorry, ran out very early yesterday (there were only 15 of them)
<geofft> aw :(
<paulproteus> geofft: Yo
<geofft> paulproteus: *waves* Did you make it to the thing last night? My phone died midday so I missed your texts
<paulproteus> Yeah, totally did. It was grand. You're at UDS now? I think I'll head in around noon.
<geofft> I'm in the BART tunnel :(
<paulproteus> BTW, has anyone been to the Metreon's food court? It seems like a good place to host a hackathon, if the power and wifi actually work.
<paulproteus> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/02/02/BUHA1N1UES.DTL
<pleia2> I go there often
<Faqtotum> did that with sf2600 years ago
<pleia2> there is always a lot of space, but you might need to get permission because they do have security and stuff, may not be cool to just bring in 50 people with laptops and camp out :)
<paulproteus> I'm thinking 4-8 people tops for this one.
<paulproteus> Power and wifi seem to actually work, though, in your experience?
<paulproteus> I'm quite excited by the idea of eating at La Boulange and having power and wifi.
<paulproteus> And to my glee there is a Boulange there in the Metreon. (-:
<pleia2> I haven't used the power, but the wifi tends to be good
<akk> paulproteus: I remember it as being very noisy.
<paulproteus> Mmm, even on a Sunday?
<Faqtotum> you'd need to bring power strips, no question
<paulproteus> Good to know + can do that
<geofft> and my PGP key is no longer expired.
<geofft> I'm not really sure whether I'm comfortable with having been able to do that...
<yantrashilpi> hello all. have a question about UDS. Is there anyway to view or listen to the "plenary" sessions live? I didn't see any links on the ubuntu summit website.
<paulproteus> pleia2: Nice talk! (:
<pleia2> paulproteus: thanks :)
<Faqtotum> i'm more encouraged by ubuntu-studio
<Faqtotum> as for edubuntu, a thought: cloud-based ltsp
<Faqtotum> might be viable now
<Faqtotum> nice to see lubuntu mature, too
<paulproteus> Of the Ubuntu contributors here, are you excited by Ubuntu Accomplishments?
<paulproteus> I find it interesting that all the derivatives said "We need more people!!" but didn't mention Accomplishments.
<pleia2> I think it's geared toward newer contributors who are motivated by things like that (the current contributors obviously have their own motivations)
<pleia2> we'll see how it goes for Ubuntu before we spend the dev time to add accomplishments ;)
<paulproteus> (-:
<broder> gamification is definitely a thing, and is an effective motivator until you get bored of it
<grantbow> +1
<broder> i...didn't expect him to actually finish that on time
<paulproteus> Yeah I'm kind of surprised as well.
<paulproteus> By the way, while I'm here on IRC... if anyone is willing to help be a reviewer for http://openhatch.org/missions/ we could really use that.
<paulproteus> I and other OpenHatch people are making changes to those teaching tools, and we could use people to look over the changes we're making and ensure they are truly improvements.
<paulproteus> If you want to learn more, do join in #openhatch ; I'll stop advertising here for now (:
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-09
<grantbow> pleia2: looks like the g575 is more than $100 more than it was when on sale at Fry's. Were you looking at the s205?
<pleia2> grantbow: nah, the X120e
<pleia2> http://www.frys.com/product/6976007?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<Faqtotum> checking out netbooks?
<gua-uds> hmm gotta make a key
<grantbow> Faqtotum: yes, laptops for $300-$400 ish that support kvm like the sale ones Fry's used to have. I should look for cheap or donated desktops that support kvm for testing too.
<Faqtotum> will there be a list of them posted somewhere?
<grantbow> just kicking around ideas. The ones we talked about so far are the Lenovo models G575, X120 and S205
<grantbow> prices change so fast a list gets outdated fast
<Faqtotum> ah
<grantbow> price competition is brutal and lots of LUGers are quite price sensitive
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-10
<erichammond> Thanks pleia2 & jtatum for the wonderful tour of San Francisco.  It was perfect!  https://plus.google.com/111045584683584396225/posts/azEzvMyvDZt
<pleia2> thanks for coming! :)
<pleia2> nice photos
<erichammond> I knew about the cable cars, but always imagined them as going up and down a single short hill.  I can't believe the engineering that was required to build a system that long back in the 1800's.
<pleia2> yeah, it's pretty impressive
<pleia2> the run 3 lines, two both terminate at powell street (where we ended)
<pleia2> california is its own line
<erichammond> I also love that they still use wooden brakes that put out that wonderful burning smoke smell and have to be replaced every few days.
<jtatum> Kind of flintstoneesque, isn't it erichammond?
<erichammond> jtatum: :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-11
<grantbow> pricing of Lenovo models G575, X120 and S205 varies
<MarkDude> grantbow, are you going to BethanyLUG tonight?
<MarkDude> Or UDS?
<philipballew> MarkDude, he seemed to say to me he was gonna be here tonight
<Faqtotum> "BethanyLUG" ?
<MarkDude> Well everyone knows it better as GrantLUG
<MarkDude> or maybe DVLUG
<MarkDude> Any news on the tablet front?
 * MarkDude is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo running behind
<MarkDude> having to help grandma
<MarkDude> I wont be there until maybe 4
<MarkDude> Look for me in the BEffy Miracle shirt!
<MarkDude> Beefy rather
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: ask DarkwingUDS
<MarkDude> DarkwingUDS, aka DarkwingMFingDuck (screw Disney{in the neck}) whats the deal on the tablets?
<DarkwingUDS> mark, come check the lightning talk
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: ^
<MarkDude> When?
 * MarkDude may not be ther until 4:30 - 5
<Faqtotum> all the talks have to fit into the 2-3 hour
<MarkDude> Well crap
 * MarkDude assumes the fact he is giving a talk is rather good news
<Faqtotum> i've just now realized it's now after 2
<Faqtotum> i missed the first talk and half the second
<MarkDude> lol
<Faqtotum> grantbow is presenting now
<jtatum> neat
<jtatum> gl grantbow :)
<Faqtotum> my impression so far is that he doesn't really get the "lightning" concept; this speech should be a keynote
<Faqtotum> DarkwingUDS i presenting now
<Faqtotum> *is
<Faqtotum> and now mhall119
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-12
<MarkDude> Epic UDS was EPIC
<MarkDude> dragon, can you check the backseat of your car? Bethany lost an amethyst (sp?) stone from her ring. She went down to the convetntion center today to see if it was there, it was not
<dragon> MarkDude: I'll check it soon.
<MarkDude> Cool, thx
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-13
<MarkDude> any news dragon ?
<akk> Is there a unity setting (in pangolin) to not intercept menus, just show them in their normal place on each app window?
<akk> I'm finding that the menus often don't show up, and I have to click around a lot to get them to appear.
<philipballew> As Im spending the next week in Napa, Ca, I think I have a new place to hand out Ubuntu CD's!
<akk> Go tour the wineries and hand out CDs to drunk people. :)
<MarkDude> +1 for winos
<akk> I am totally failing to figure out where unity expects to find desktop icons for apps.
<akk>  /usr/share/icons has a ton of different directories and they all have different structures.
<akk> I had them in hicolor/$res/appname.png but then I changed themes and now the icons are gone.
<philipballew> there sure are a lot of wine places around here
<philipballew> better stay off the roads when they have wine tasting events
<DonkeyHotei> maybe YokoZar might know something about wine
<DonkeyHotei> :P
<MarkDude> The best are supposed to be the winetasting using bikes
<MarkDude> Drunken bicycling FTW
<philipballew> I do have a bike right next to me
<MarkDude> Well there ya go
<MarkDude> grantbow, PING
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-06
<grantbow> meeting in about 5 minutes
<grantbow> So who's here for the meeting?
<eps> yo
<akk> me
<grantbow> ok, the floor is open. Any volunteers to help document meetings?
<grantbow> :-)
<eps> Don't we have a bot for that?
<grantbow> not all of it
<grantbow> OK, if there's nothing else we can conclude.
<akk> Nice short meeting. :)
<eps> Did everyone enjoy the virtual release party?
<eps> (A Release Party without beer is as much fun as a UDS without omelets.)
<akk> BTW, I don't think I ever got a pre-notice of this meeting.
<akk> Didn't know about a virtual release party either, though I think I might have seen something from grantbow that such a thing could be organized. Maybe I'm missing mail.
<grantbow> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2013-April/002206.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Fwd: 13.04 Raring Ringtail Global Release Party]
<eps> There weren't *any* physical Release Parties announced in the U.S. except in conjunction with previously-scheduled unrelated events. Other than that, the Ohio team put in the most effort: they set up a telephone conference call.
<grantbow> just because there are no loco.ubuntu.com listings doesn't mean people haven't been talking about the release
<akk> Yeah, I saw that one (so pleia2, not grantbow), but if that was an announcement of a virtual release party, I didn't understand it.
<akk> To me that looks like "if you're having a release party, add it to that page".
<grantbow> you missed your opportunities eps and akk :-)
<eps> This release seems to have been viewed as rather anticlimactic. I handed out discs at a LUG meeting today. Kubuntu discs for the Unity haters. No one was interested in the mainstream. :-(
<akk> I'm actually looking forward to upgrading (just haven't had time yet), but mostly because the gtk libraries fix a longstanding gimp problem.
<akk> unity/kde/etc. is a nonissue for me.
* grantbow changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: May 19th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have  an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<eps> In the "real world" it's everything. Mint might not exist if people weren't more intrested in image than substance.
<akk> Yeah, I'd be afraid to hand a unity ubuntu disk to a windows/mac user and say "try this". Seen too many people (even ubuntu users) fumble around trying to do things.
<akk> Of course, windows 8 is even worse. :)
<grantbow> and then there's the productsearch.ubuntu.com feature which I think still needs to be off by default and similar things as mentioned by Micah in his article for the EFF
<akk> yeah ... doesn't matter when handing it to win/mac users, but it definitely matters in the OSS community.
<eps> Yeah, but at least Microsoft keeps a lid on the number of variations. Distrowatch makes the Linux community look like there's little cohesion.
<eps> We might benefit from a "Linux idol" approach ... thousands of contenders get winnowed down; the top dozen of so go on tour, and the rest go home.
<eps> s/of/or
<akk> But it's OSS, so nobody needs to go home. If anybody wants to run a small distro, they can.
<eps> I understand why "if you don't like it, fork it" is viewed as a strength of OSS, but it doesn't play in Peoria. It just looks childish.
<akk> People in Peoria aren't reading distrowatch or keeping track of all the distros.
<eps> The general public has a herd mentality. "I want to be in individual, just like everybody else."
<eps> akk: exactly.
<akk> They'll only hear about the super major ones (like Ubuntu) or whatever their friends give them.
<akk> So how does it hurt anybody to have other little forked distros?
<akk> I mean, I can't see taking the time to make a new distro myself, but if someone wants to ...
<eps> It creates the perception that none of them are good enough. They're looking for an oligopoly, like we have with cellular carriers, broadcast TV networks, automobile manufacturers, etc.
<akk> It's not like Peoria Windows users are going "gee, I'd like to upgrade to Linux but I can't decide between Ubuntu, Joeschmoenix and Cutecatnix. So I guess I'll stick with Windows."
<akk> They won't even hear about the minor ones.
<eps> You'd be surprised.
<eps> "Linux suffers from too much fragmentation."
<akk> You're saying that's a quote from some non Linux using individual in Peoria?
<eps> Take a peek at what "they" are reading ... from our perspective, it's fueled by ignorance. But a lot of so-called "experts" more or less deliver the same message: if you stick with Microsoft and Apple, you don't have to burdened with choices. You don't need to compare; you don't need to think.
<akk> I always read articles about Linux in the mainstream press when I see them. Though I don't see them often.
<akk> When I do, usually the "experts" either say "Whahh, I tried Ubuntu and I was confused and my MS docs didn't open right" or "Gee, I tried Ubuntu and it was really usable."
<eps> The general public gets excited about auto shows and gun shows. They aren't mobbing, e.g. SCALE. That's a missed opportunity for us.
<akk> Auto shows and gun shows advertise heavily to the general public.
<eps> Uh-huh.
<akk> Also, they're usually in places where there's parking. :/
<eps> Uh-huh.
<akk> Even minor shows advertise. I drive around San Jose or Burbank and I see billboards advertising HempCon or Tattoo Expo.
<eps> Can we model after something a little more ... kid friendly?
<akk> I've never seen a billboard or newspaper ad for SCALE. (Not that I think they should.)
<akk> Well, I see billboards for the auto show, the motorcycle show, etc. too. But those are huge, everybody hears about those.
<eps> Anyone else remember the Robert Austin Computer Shows in the Bay Area? We used to do installfests there.
<eps> They advertised, and there was plenty of parking.
<akk> Or Maker Faire -- they have a "street team" handing out flyers and putting up ads a month in advance.
<akk> And OMG, it's totally mobbed.
<akk> Traffic is backed up for 5 miles trying to get there.
<akk> But SCALE isn't really suitable to that kind of advertising -- there's not that much there aimed at people who don't yet use Linux.
<eps> Maker Faire offers a glimmer of hope. But aren't they dominated by Arduino religion?
<akk> Hardly! You'll search a long time to find Arduinos at Maker Faire.
<akk> It's all huge expensive fancy stuff.
<eps> They're moving up in the world. Good to hear.
<akk> Metal dragons that shoot flame, and metal moving winged sculptures, and art cars, and things like that.
<akk> It's spectacle, for the general public, not really a place for smalltime makers to gather and share tips.
<MarkDude> True
<MarkDude> Its a place to find new geeks
<MarkDude> Or hand out cards
<akk> There don't seem to be many installfests any more, or similar outreach to help people get started with Linux.
<akk> Every other year or so I hear about one at a college somewhere, for college students.
<eps> Software Freedom Day.
<MarkDude> SFD is awesome
 * MarkDude was pushed around in his wheelchair by Courtney one year
<MarkDude> Handing out CDs
<MarkDude> BTW, I once had a dream of making my own Linux Distro
<MarkDude> Dudebuntu
<MarkDude> So is this a meeting - or are we just sorta chatting about world domination
<eps> Yes. ;-)
<MarkDude> Speaking of which- is anyone else subscribed to bug#1
<MarkDude> Rather epic little flurry of emails
<MarkDude> 1st made point that in China Ubuntu has market share
<MarkDude> Then all of a sudden, some mktg dude sent all sorts of updates
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is a fantastic community, but is is too fragmented and anarchic
<MarkDude> to debug this particular bug!
<MarkDude> -- Barry Drake is a member of the the Ubuntu Advertising team.
<MarkDude> Which is hella odd
<eps> (Who?)
<MarkDude> No idea
<MarkDude> the list is not like other ML
<MarkDude> so I cant just give link on it
<MarkDude> Apparently bug#1 split into like 15 separate branches
<MarkDude> so subribing to it - meant I am getting mails from 15 parts or so
<MarkDude> Anyway, most times you can tell if its a troll or some flameout
<MarkDude> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1 (liberation) “Microsoft has a majority market share” : Bugs : Ubuntu]
<MarkDude> 1802 is where Barry starts being odd
<MarkDude> Before that is some good stuff- the part about China and market share. But not sure if its facts
<MarkDude> And by the way - this is called "mission-type tactics":
<MarkDude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mission-type_tactics
<MarkDude> ;-)
<MarkDude> Best regards, Martin.
<darthrobot> Title: [Mission-type tactics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<MarkDude> Ok so his stuff came thru ClubDistro, which is some Thai Ubuntu thing
 * MarkDude thinks someone got hacked or some odd trolling is going on
<MarkDude> next item
<MarkDude> Geeknic
<MarkDude> Heather Farms
<MarkDude> this month
<MarkDude> Geeknic Santa Cruz- in next 2-3 months- sound good?
 * eps wonders if Jono might show at Heather Farms
<MarkDude> Possible
<MarkDude> With his cute kid- that can be dicey
<akk> Santa Cruz sounds good, Heather Farms maybe.
<MarkDude> akk- Wc is the location we can do easiest
<MarkDude> I can do one this month there
<MarkDude> Too hard anywhere else
<akk> I understand. Just may not make it.
<MarkDude> So by my thought- we let Ubuntu Cali decide other location
<MarkDude> as in we have 2 of 3 months figured
<MarkDude> Maybe we can use that akk center locator
<MarkDude> or do the picnic at that place near Los gatos
<eps> I'm going to leave you to work out the details. Just make sure whatever you decide gets announced somewhere other than Facebook.
<MarkDude> Sure
 * MarkDude will ask that someone else be proxy to email to Cali list
 * MarkDude was told asking list if anyone would want free tickets for A's game was not proper use of list
 * MarkDude is one of the few that gets along with Rick - so I can focus on those lists - if you can handle sending to this list eps?
 * MarkDude wants it copacetic :)
<eps> I *never* post on the ML.
<MarkDude> Courtney can do it. No stress
<MarkDude> You are needed to operate bbq
 * MarkDude has mesquite and cherry wood chips
<MarkDude> They go nice with rosemary for smoking
 * eps suggests an "eBay" approach: offer free Ubuntu DVDs with bonus A's tickets
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude noticed a few people are on edge
<MarkDude> My sense of humor may not be best used at this time
<MarkDude> Maybe if I would have used the Meetup group I can post with
<MarkDude> Drew Ubuntu power to the People cool one
<MarkDude> Drew's
 * MarkDude is gonna use that for announcing a Fedora release party btw 
<MarkDude> Let me see if I can review the meeting
<MarkDude> Maker faire. make your own Distros.
 * MarkDude is the ONLY person here subscribed to bug#1. Geeknic Santa Cruz is a go
<MarkDude> And the list can decide the other locations
<MarkDude> eps, still willing to operate BBQ
<MarkDude> akk, still full of common sense, and hoping more stuff happens south
 * MarkDude is *still nutty*
<MarkDude> #end meeting
<MarkDude> :D
<eps> We wouldn't have you any other way ;-)
<MarkDude> Sorry, any thing from floor 1st
<MarkDude> ?
<akk> eps++
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> Sometimes they are windmills, mostly they are dragons
<akk> It's so hard to tell the difference.
<MarkDude> Yes true
<akk> Anyway, everybody knows windmills are really evil Martians. http://xkcd.com/556/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Alternative Energy Revolution]
 * MarkDude does know he IS chasing less windmills
<eps> fewer windmills
<MarkDude> lowering my overall tilting percentage
<MarkDude> And also enjoying nature more. I need to post the pics of the bluejays flying up and taking peanuts from my hand
<akk> I saw a nice kingsnake on the trail today!
<akk> I want to see those jay pictures, though. That sounds great.
<akk> The jays here are really skittish.
<MarkDude> akk:  https://plus.google.com/u/1/105095769731159704550/posts/X3F954kSJTF
<darthrobot> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Mark Terranova - Google+ - The #bluejays are casual enough to fly up and grab peanuts…]
<akk> MarkDude: That's so great! Love it.
<MarkDude> Using the flash is a cheat of a lazy photog
<MarkDude> But it works.
<MarkDude> Doing the pics I did to catch water droplets at highspeed would be better
<MarkDude> Although - I would have gotten less pics :D
<MarkDude> I need to name that bluejay couple, They have sooo many vocals they make
<MarkDude> They like to hide inthe trees and chase off the other jay couple
<akk> Using the flash makes a lot of sense for birds.
<MarkDude> The are quiet to get my  attention
<akk> It's the only way to get good hummingbird shots. And they don't seem to mind.
<MarkDude> and sorta just nod to me
<MarkDude> The other couple makes noises to get paenuts
<MarkDude> and that alerts the other couple
<akk> We used to have squirrels that were that tame, but haven't had any like that for a few years now.
<MarkDude> Their strategy of covering each other as they fly off with nuts works better than others
<akk> Back then we discouraged the jays because they stole nuts from the squirrels.
<MarkDude> They stash at close location
<MarkDude> The smart jays know more noise = more birds
<MarkDude> So they let the squirrels be
 * MarkDude thinks they like chasing off the doves due to the funny noise they make
 * MarkDude wants to get a Gopro cam and make some nature movies
<akk> Wouldn't surprise me, jays having a sense of humor and playing games like that.
 * MarkDude needs to go water backyard, and see which jays show up first
<MarkDude> Also trying to figure what the hummer is trying to say
<MarkDude> It flies to blossoms that are almost blooming, as if to say "dont cut this down until I eat it"
 * MarkDude gets a fair amount of flowers out of the garden, and that seems to annoy it
<akk> The hummers here seem to prefer the feeder to real flowers, though they visit both.
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5572969802491902545/5572969938776799170
<darthrobot> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Nature - Google+]
<MarkDude> That is blooming again
<MarkDude> And the hummer is excited
<MarkDude> Sorta told me to leave it alone
 * MarkDude assumes
<akk> We have something like that but it didn't bloom this year (or if it did, we missed it).
<MarkDude> It needs a really cold spell to bloom
<MarkDude> It can be put in fridge to force it I think
<MarkDude> Oh the Community link on Ubuntu.com is planned for UDS :) http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning
<darthrobot> [R: pad.ubuntu.com] Title: [OpenID Authentication Required]
 * MarkDude hopes to have some cool pics of the flowers when they bloom
<MarkDude> Cat shut my xchat down
<MarkDude> lol. They have helped me send random messages on irc before
<MarkDude> And actually managed to highlight folks before using tab complete
<MarkDude> tab button is right next warm fan. Laptop = warm to kitteh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-07
<jyo> /wc/names
<The_Letter_M> Hey Jono
<jono> hey The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> So after I ran into you at Starbucks on Saturday I've been getting my Gal Nex ready to put Ubuntu on it
<The_Letter_M> But I wanted to know if it will work on a Verizon Galaxy nexus
<The_Letter_M> I've only read about people installing it to the GSM devices
 * MarkDude just had two Pis arrive in the mail
<MarkDude> The shipping delays are over. They were ordered last week
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-08
 * MarkDude wonders where seidos is, and if he's ok
<MarkDude> Do one of our bots have a lastseen?
<jtatum> oh yeah, I remember seidos
<jtatum> didn't he change his nick to something?
<jtatum> darth bot doesn't have a seen database enabled
<MarkDude> He went off on a Buddhist retreat, that was last I heard
 * MarkDude cant rememebr what he changed it to
<MarkDude> jtatum: Geeknic Sat the 18th in Walnut Creek
<MarkDude> And we have the dates for the a few more til August
<MarkDude> There will be a vote for next months Geeknic location
<MarkDude> Hopefully one in Santa Cruz also
<jtatum> ooh, that'd be nice. walnut creek is pretty hard for us to make :(
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> So thats why we are doing a mix of places we know well , and allowing June to be user input helps
<MarkDude> It needs to be either South Bay, or at most Oakand
<MarkDude> Silicon Valley would make sense
<MarkDude> But we will use civs poll
<MarkDude> Is there an ical or something similar for Ubuntu Hours?
 * MarkDude is working on FOSS calendar for BAy
<MarkDude> https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/tuxwingsgroup%40gmail.com/public/basic.ics
<darthrobot> Content type: [text/calendar; charset=UTF-8]
<raevol> anyone have experience with xen?
 * MarkDude does not. Thinks Lars Kurth - from Xen, is one of the coolest FOSS folks out there. 
 * MarkDude is sure he can direct you
<MarkDude> :)
<akk> I tried to run it once but didn't have the right CPU flags on any of my computers.
<geofft> I've run Xen before.
<geofft> What are you curious about?
<raevol> geofft: when i create guests, they can't format their own hard drive during install
<raevol> geofft: this is a new issue, i've been messing with my storage pools trying to add more space, and before that, everything was fine, have 2 guests running
<raevol> those guests can write to their own disks just fine
<akk> Why does do-release-upgrade from pangolin tell me No new release found?
<akk> Apparently I have to use -d even to get real releases? Pfft, and then it'll only go to quetzal, not to ringtail?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-09
<geofft> anyone in SFBA want to coordinate hanging out in some real-world fashion for this vUDS?
<geofft> I'm more tempted to get up stupidly early and log in from work than to stay home, this cycle, I think.
<geofft> But I'd stay around the city if other people are participating
<geofft> Alternatively, I could get a conference room at work (in Redwood City) and invite other folks.
<grantbow> hello from Ubuntu Hour SF at The Roastery
<MarkDude> Cheers G
<MarkDude> From Chris and Josie too, looking forward to seeing you soon :) Norm may be stopping by an event soon.
<raevol> does anyone know, if i have cron running rsnapshot as a different user, will rsnapshot use the ssh credentials for that different user?
<philipballew> raevol, if noone help here, id try askubuntu
<raevol> philipballew: yea.. i think i'll just let it run overnight and see what happens
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-10
<MarkDude> Although this video does not mention Ubuntu or Canonical, I'm thinking it's project relevant. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4ZCuGMLDIU
<darthrobot> Title: [MeMe on Community - YouTube]
<MarkDude> If a bit snarky.
<grantbow> MarkDude: cute
<kdub_> anyone seen phil lately?
<grantbow> kdub: I think phil is traveling
<MarkDude> grantbow: you going to Maker Faire?
<philipballew> kdub, Currently in Sacramento
<kdub> philipballew, ah, cool
<philipballew> kdub, yeah, I will be here for three weeks, then going to Mexico for two months, then i will be in San Diego.
<kdub> philipballew, sounds like a good summer
<philipballew> kdub, should be good. Working on my computer the whole time, but figured id see a few sights at the same time.
<philipballew> hope life is well for you as well though kdub
<kdub> yeah, getting married in a few months, so ive been busy
<philipballew> kdub, oh nice! Congrats. That should go very well. Happy for you.
<kdub> thanks!
<kdub> hopefully can cobble together some ubuntu hours or something
<philipballew> kdub, go for it, Let me know when they are, and I can shoot out some announcements on some places I have before.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-11
<MarkDude> Mark S added me back on G+
<MarkDude> The dude fas a far greater sense of humour than some folks give him credit.
 * MarkDude apologized for behavior a while ago. Told him a bit about WHY. I think he finds it amusing I plan on addressing RMS at some point
 * MarkDude included- my silliness is not ALWAYS aimed your direction :)
<MarkDude> HE follow YokoZar also. Its a pretty cool list of FOSS folks he follows- as well as some neat projects
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-12
<grantbow> hi MichaelPaoli
<MichaelPaoli> Hi.
<grantbow> Thanks for getting online from berekeleylug.com today - how's the turnout?
<MichaelPaoli> Oh, small.  Maybe I'll have few if any 'objections' on type of pizza.  ;-)
<MichaelPaoli> Nice weather, Mother's Day ... some competition out there.
<grantbow> yeah, I got to working on the blog and am having trouble finding the hour each way time to get there
<MichaelPaoli> Yup ... that travel time adds up.
<grantbow> as you know
<grantbow> so let me know if there are any questions I can answer, especially about IRC today! http://www.berkeleylug.com/?p=1203
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Blog Archive » Internet Relay Chat]
<MichaelPaoli> Quite true.  Hence my rule-of-thumb on commutes - keep it under an hour.  Longest commute I ever had was about 2.5 hours ... each way.
<MichaelPaoli> Okay, sure - thanks.
<grantbow> I had one of those and I'll never do that again
<grantbow> 5 hours a day is not worth it
<grantbow> I've been hacking on http://www.grantbow.com/irc.html too
<darthrobot`> Title: [Learning IRC]
<grantbow> please give my regards to everyone there and invite them into irc ;-)
<MichaelPaoli> Yeah, ... was my 'starving student' days - in the Summer, ... commute sucked like hell, but I had time, and, even after subtracting out commute costs - it was more $$ for the Summer's work with that hellishly long commute.
<MichaelPaoli> Okay, will do.
<grantbow> commute--
<grantbow> I was a student at the time too
<MichaelPaoli> These are the ISO images I've got ... updated the list a bit more earlier today: http://www.wiki.balug.org/wiki/doku.php?id=balug:cds_and_images_etc
<darthrobot`> Title: [balug:cds_and_images_etc [BALUG Wiki]]
<grantbow> excellent
<grantbow> I saw your berkeleylug.com post earlier this week, thank you.
<grantbow> Did Jack make it? I talked to him yesterday at Ian's wedding and he said he was probably busy.
<MichaelPaoli> No - haven't seen or heard from Jack ... not since last time he was here at the meeting - at least that's last I recall, anyway.  Not sure about all the lists 'n such.
<MichaelPaoli> Hmmmm, know good source for fairly inexpensive flash (e.g. USB, or microSD)?  in like the 1G to 4G capacity range?  I think Tony mentioned some at CostCo ... for ... I'm presuming $1.40 ea. @ 4G http://bad.debian.net/list/2013-May/003548.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [wheezy is OUT. tonight. Re: ANNOUNCEMENT: BAD meeting for2013-05 (and mini-installfests, and ...)]
 * MichaelPaoli . o O ( silly bot )
<grantbow> I was looking for cheap bulk flash usb sticks awhile back
<grantbow> there are local sales
<grantbow> That's a really good price
<akk> I've never found a source for those either.
<MichaelPaoli> True ... I did see ... I think it was 8G at or below $4.00 USD on sale at - I think it was Office Depot - a while back.
<grantbow> hi akk
<MichaelPaoli> Yup - I'd like to find good source for <= $2.00 USD ea. ... ideally under $1.00 ea.  And capacity of 1G or more ... 4G would be nice, but 1G would do ... for a while, anyway.
<grantbow> amazon has deals, that's where I go now. I ordered from http://theflashstore.com but they are expensive compared to alternatives now.
<darthrobot`> Title: [TheFlashStore - Micro SD, SDHC, CF Memory, USB Flash, CD, DVD, Batteries & More!]
<akk> I always wonder where all the old small sticks go, when they stop selling them in stores.
<MichaelPaoli> I did look wee bit at CostCo the other day - they've got some, e.g. 10 packs of 8G ... decent prices, but not down around the price each I'd like to find.
<akk> You'd think there would be places to get small old ones in bulk.
<grantbow> akk: exactly!
<MichaelPaoli> Yup, clearance sales - warehouse clearance sales ... something like that ... one would think.
<akk> I wanted some to pass out to a class, so they could save their work and take it home with them.
<MichaelPaoli> Of course since (almost?) all of 'em aren't made in the USA, maybe when they stop making 'em, they go to overseas markets - after all, ship 'em to here then, and that's fair bit pricier?  Maybe demand elsewehre absorbs 'em at reduced prices before they ever make it to here (US).
<grantbow> I have wanted on more than one occasion to pass out olpcsf.org related images and ubuntu-california.org images
<MichaelPaoli> A while back, I did find good price on microSD/microSDHC USB readers - I think under $2.00 for qty as low as 10, and under $1.00 ea. for qty. somewhere below 50.
<grantbow> people just don't sell bulk stuff for cheap
<grantbow> right, bulk with a large enough order is possible
<grantbow> but I couldn't shell out for a large enough quantity by myself
<MichaelPaoli> True, ... packaging, inventory management, handling, ... pro'lly cost about a dollar of overhead each.  But ... in quantity ... but have to find where to source 'em in quantity.
<MichaelPaoli> Well, maybe get enough folks together in on a combined order.  Have to watch out on quality, though.  There are some - including 'fakes', that are of exceedingly poor quality.  And yes, thus far I've got two dead USB sticks - and they didn't even get all that much usage.
<grantbow> a search for "usb flash drive" then click on 1GB on the left turned up a bunch of vendors at $2 or so each.
<akk> Same here, "bulk" to me means 10 or 20, not 500.
<MichaelPaoli> I do really like the idea of inexpensive microSD/microSDHC USB 'readers' ... that plus microSD/microSDHC - at sufficiently low cost.  Keep the physical storage size *way* down.  :-)
<grantbow> $7 for 8GB is the best kingston deal on amazon now. though for $10 you get 16GB now which seems a better deal to me
<grantbow> good idea
<akk> I have one of those small usb uSD readers EFF was passing out at a conference (plus another one I bought -- it was very cheap).
<akk> The little flat ones.
<grantbow> There has got to be price fixing going on. Those readers go for $1 each
<MichaelPaoli> Well, in $/G - I've seen it occasionally dip below the $0.50/G price - that seems to be around 8G capacity - sweet spot on $/G seems to be around 8 or 16G ... at least last I peeked.
<akk> But the actual uSD card still costs money.
<MichaelPaoli> Yeah, I've got two such microSD(etc.) USB 'readers' ... of course they also work for writing.  :-)
 * grantbow nods
<MichaelPaoli> True, the microSD and such, are still more expensive on the $/G ... at least for the smaller capacities - they seem to be closer in price in the mid-range capacities - then again more expensive in the higher capacities.
<grantbow> This is an interesting list of bestsellers http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/3151491/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Amazon Best Sellers: best USB Flash Drives]
<grantbow> I actually got quotes from several of the bulk USB companies at one point but the minimum order seemed to be in the 50 range.
<grantbow> prices change quickly too
<MichaelPaoli> Well, 50 might be doable ... at least split among say, 2 to 5 or so people - could probably come up with that.  E.g. between Bay Area Ubuntu/BALUG/SF-LUG/... folks, likely not too hard to do.
<MichaelPaoli> But of course, too, not necessarily everyone wants quite the same thing (what capacity, and what $/G or $/unit ?)
<MichaelPaoli> More and more systems these days don't even come with optical drives, yet at the same time, many older systems won't boot or won't boot reliably from USB - if they even have USB.  "Of course" Ubuntu has somewhat higher hardware requirements currently, than many other Linux distributions - but "of course", it does vary quite a bit among distributions.  So, ... given Ubuntu's hardware requirements - at least for the sta
<akk> Ubuntu hasn't run well on my too-old-to-boot-from-USB systems for nearly 2 years now.
<MichaelPaoli> Yup, that doesn't surprise me at all.  12.04 won't even boot - at least the standard version - on my old T40p, as it requires CPU that with PAE support, and the Pentium-M CPU doesn't have that ... but ... 10.04 works 'fine' on it, as does Debian i386.
<grantbow> debian +1
 * MichaelPaoli grins.
<MichaelPaoli> And Ilsa has arrived here now.
<MichaelPaoli> ... and now we're up to 3 people here!
<MarkDude> Debian- good enough to trust your life to whilst in space
 * MichaelPaoli grins.
<MarkDude> True story.
 * grantbow grins
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-05
<Darkwing> What's up guys?
<arrith> sugar rush from wreck it ralph
<arrith> "he's gonna wreck it!"
<Darkwing> Lol I liked that movie but, the Lego movie was amazing.
<ianorlin> oh darkwing on your blog you said to get fehlstart from get to get it on debian but is there a way to get it on lubuntu without using git I seem to have trouble finding a ppa for it
<Darkwing> My blog?
<Darkwing> I haven't posted on that thing a long time
<ianorlin> the or sorry got you confused with darkduck
<Darkwing> :-D
<bltz> I thought wreck it ralph was better
<bltz> probably my favorite diz movie since lion king
<Darkwing> It was good
<bltz> lego movie was amazing though
<Darkwing> Everything is awesome
<Darkwing> So... Never moving away from thinkpads again.
<bltz> macbooks4lyfe
<Darkwing> I'm loving my x1 carbon
<bltz> yeah they're nice
<Darkwing> So smooth.
<ianorlin> this is the computer I am on http://paste.openstack.org/show/78846
<darthrobot> [R: paste.openstack.org] Title: [Paste #78846 | LodgeIt!]
<rww> team meeting in a little under an hour :)
<rww> 15 minutes. Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14May04
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14May04 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> (if you have anything to add, now would be a perfect time to do so ;)
<jyo> Wow, first meeting I've been on time for in a while.
<nhaines> Yay, I made it to a video terminal.
 * philipballew pops in on the meeting
<rww> Okays, let's do this
<philipballew> ah, perfect nhaines
<philipballew> :)
<rww> #startmeeting Ubuntu California 2014-05-04
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon May  5 02:05:30 2014 UTC.  The chair is rww. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<rww> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14May04
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14May04 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> Wave your hands in the air if you're here :)
<rww> o/
<jyo> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<nhaines> o/
 * philipballew waves his hands like he just does not care
<philipballew> \0/
<rww> #topic Ubuntu 14.04 LTS DVD distribution
<rww> Okays, so nhaines emailed the list about this, but here's a heads up for the people who don't read mailing lists: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-April/002415.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS DVDs now available for Californiaevents.]
<rww> tl;dr: we got our DVDs for this cycle. If you would like some for an event or something, contact both Nathan and Lyz and they'll get you sorted out :)
<rww> questions/comments?
<rww> oh, I had one
<rww> nhaines: y'all are keeping track of who gets what, I assume?
<nhaines> rww: yeah.  I'm going to start populating the wiki with that info
<rww> nhaines: excellent, thanks :)
<nhaines> So far, I took 25, philipballew got 25 delivered, and we have another 5 going out soon.  :)
<rww> oh, and if any conferences pop up, email Lyz at least six weeks ahead of time so she can get a conference pack sorted, as nhaines said in email
<rww> #topic Release parties wrap-up
<rww> #subtopic San Francisco Release Party
<rww> Lyz posted some info at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-April/002414.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] San Francisco 14.04 Release party was a success -Thank you!]
<rww> tl;dr: It was pretty rocking :)
<jyo> Really quite pleased with how the location worked out. ;)
<rww> I think me and jyo were the only people here who went, right? (or are people hiding)
<rww> jyo: any comments on things we did especially well or could improve next time around?
<rww> food and hosting was perfect, I think there was a nice mix of stuff to do, I didn't get bored or anything...
<jyo> AdRoll's beer taps were broken. Had to drink free wine instead of free beer.</joke>
<rww> having Ubuntu Touch stuff was a hit just like at SCaLE
<rww> lol
 * ianorlin only got to see the pics
<jyo> but yes, the AdRoll guys were really helpful with getting cords, the projector set up.
<rww> I am happy that there are pics of me at an Ubuntu California event now where I don't look like a dork (as much)
<nhaines> rww: I guess if you are at enough events, eventually you get lucky.  :)
<rww> And I've done it already at G+, but props to AdRoll for their hosting, props to Canonical for disbursing community donations funds to us, and props to Lyz for taking point on this
<rww> nhaines: hehe
<rww> Any more comments, or shall I turn it over to the SoCal folks for their party?
<ianorlin> how did the flavor laptops seem to be liked?
<jyo> I think corporate event space is a good balance.
<rww> ianorlin: arrith and co decided to try to break mine, and I wasn't paying attention to the other ones :s
<rww> (I didn't actually look to see yet, I think it ended up with ports.ubuntu.com in apt sources or something)
<nhaines> rww: where's your sense of adventure?  :)
<rww> hehe
<jyo> since a) open space to have demo machines and b) celebratory spirits / room to talk and socialize. Usually, it always feel like events have one but not the other.
<rww> jyo: agreed
<rww> #subtopic San Diego Release Party
<rww> philipballew: how did San Diego go?
 * rww steps out for a sec to turn onion rings over
<nhaines> rww: ding! fries are done
<philipballew> San diego went great. We had 5 people in attendance, and all were great and eager to talk about Ubuntu.
<philipballew> Two of the people were visiting town from London and were just at deb conf in spain and talked about that.
<philipballew> It was great, and we had a nice intimate time.
<rww> Cool :)
<philipballew> I am gonna distribute the cd's this week most likely now also.
<rww> I like all the international folks recently, it's very cool
<philipballew> What I am currently doing in my san diego section is translation out of our loco specific stuff to Spanish personally with the help of a couple people.
<philipballew> So we can be even more international.
 * ianorlin wonders if flyers for more flavors like lubuntu would be good for the release parties?
<rww> What do we have in the way of flyers these days? I haven't taken a look at what's out there for 14.04.
<philipballew> Not to much, so  I am going to be attempting to work on some this summer rww
<rww> actually, this would probably fit better under future events
<rww> philipballew: Any final words on San Diego before I speed ahead into the next topic?
<nhaines> If no one has updated the StartUbuntu ones, I'm going to replace the screenshots with Ubuntu/Xubuntu 14.04
<philipballew> All good over here.
<rww> #topic Future events
<rww> #subtopic OCLUG Installfest
<rww> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OCLUGInstallFestMay2014
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OCLUGInstallFestMay2014 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> All of the planning for the Installfest has really paid off.  Pretty much everything is ready.
<rww> nhaines: anything new with this, or is it still humming along nicely?
<rww> nice
<nhaines> I received a conference pack from Canonical, with some cool swag.
<philipballew> nhaines, was it fedex with the white box?
<philipballew> those are cool to get
<nhaines> 4 shirts, 55 lanyards, 25 buttons, 25 pens, and 25 sticker sheets.
<philipballew> with the ubuntu tape?
<nhaines> Yup, brown box with Ubuntu tape from Merchandise Mania.
<nhaines> Needed jaws of life to cut it open.
<philipballew> yes, those are cool!
<rww> nhaines: what does the volunteer count look like now?
<nhaines> So basically all we need now are volunteers to help with installation.
 * ianorlin plans to help
<nhaines> We haven't put out another call on the OCLUG list, but we probably have 5 or 6 people who are guaranteed to show up.
<nhaines> Everyone will have name badges, and LoCo members will have Ubuntu name badges.  So I'll need a list of volunteers soon.
<nhaines> I'll put out a call on both mailing lists this week.
<nhaines> ianorlin: I'm looking forward to seeing you there.  :)
<rww> #action nhaines to email OCLUG and ubuntu-us-ca mailing lists with call for volunteers
<darthrobot> ACTION: nhaines to email OCLUG and ubuntu-us-ca mailing lists with call for volunteers
<nhaines> Anyone from the LoCo who shows up to help gets 5 DVDs to take home.
 * philipballew has to head off
<nhaines> And basically, if you can make sure they only have 3 primary partitions or fewer and get their system to boot from disc, you're qualified, and we can even teach you how to do that.  So don't be shy!
<nhaines> That's about all I have for that.
<rww> philipballew: alrighty. have fun :)
<rww> I'm going to sneak another topic in here since we started discussing it above...
<ianorlin> also don't have to pay for parking at Cal state fulerton on Saturday
<rww> #subtopic Advocacy resources for 14.04 cycle
<rww> so as nhaines mentioned, the startubuntu ones we've been using could probably do with a screenshot refresh
<rww> and I think they mention XP as being something coming up, so probably minor text edits
<nhaines> The bold new OS that's sweeping the nation!
<rww> ianorlin: I'd like Lubuntu and Kubuntu literature too, personally. I can put some feelers out about Kubuntu. Would you mind looking into Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> Lubuntu need one made and I am part of Lubuntu comms
<ianorlin> so yes
<rww> ah, okay. I vaguely recalled you being involved in Lubuntu somehow indeed :)
<rww> so that's one thing to look into
<rww> in terms of actual LoCo resources, I think the current banner holders are Lyz and nhaines, right?
<nhaines> As of an hour ago, yes.
<rww> alrighty
<nhaines> I'll be holding on to the banner for the summer, I think.
<rww> I have some other thoughts about short talking points for core Ubuntu stuff that we might want to use for advocacy, but it's not fleshed out in my head yet so I'll defer that for now.
<nhaines> So if anyone needs the banner or tablecloth for any big events in SoCal they can let me know.
<rww> #subtopic Future Events
<rww> wait no
<rww> #undo
<darthrobot> Removing item from minutes: <MeetBot.items.Subtopic object at 0x975676c>
<rww> #subtopic Event ideas?
<nhaines> Ooh, Python.
<rww> hehe
<rww> So, in short, anyone have ideas for LoCo events after this month?
<rww> Since we have a whole summer to fill up somehow :)
<nhaines> I think we should see if the North Orange County Computer Club would like to hear from us about Ubuntu.  The last time we were there was for 8.04 LTS.
<rww> nhaines: what's the audience there? basic, or more advanced topics?
<rww> (e.g., "intro to Ubuntu" vs. "Ubuntu SDK is a thing")
<nhaines> Varied, but mostly older users and engineers.  So they tend to be a bit advanced, although we gave a general overview on Ubuntu and they seemed intrigued.
<nhaines> BTW, I can give an impromptu talk on the Ubuntu SDK at any time with no notice using the App School slides by David Planella.
<rww> Yeah, I've been pondering the App School stuff. Maybe I should write an app and get up on all that so we could do one up here.
<nhaines> I'm going to see if the OC Android group wants to hear a presentation about the SDK.
<nhaines> They were quite intrigued by the phone afte SCALE last year.  I basically narrated the sizzle reel from Canonical.
<rww> nhaines: maybe they'd be interested in NDR by mhall too?
<rww> since, Android
<nhaines> They were actually just interested on its own merits!
<nhaines> But yeah, with NDR I think it'll be even more intriguing.
<rww> ah, guess we hide that and get them excited about doing it from scratch :3
<nhaines> Although I liked the name "Cyborg" too.  :)
<rww> But yeah, App Dev Schools would be interesting to do, it's a bit more technical than what we usually do events for, so it might reach a different audience.
<nhaines> Yeah, I think it's worth a try.
<rww> Anyone have more ideas? LUGs that might want a presentation from one of us, etc.?
 * ianorlin needs to get more involved with them
<rww> If not, I'm going to bounce this over to the mailing list, because I'd like to start building up a list of things we can do over the summer.
<nhaines> I'm going to get some of my printables up at people.ubuntu.com and available for the LoCo.
<nhaines> And once I do the Ubuntu 14.04 presentation I'll get those slides up too.
<rww> elky just secretly mentioned https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_Freedom_Day . I vaguely remember us doing something with that a few years back.
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<nhaines> Yeah, that was a big hit up in Berkley I think
<rww> #action rww to email ubuntu-us-ca@ soliciting event ideas for the summer/fall
<darthrobot> ACTION: rww to email ubuntu-us-ca@ soliciting event ideas for the summer/fall
<rww> #topic Any other business?
<elky> best i can tell, sfd is (un)fortunately not the same day as talk like a pirate day this year
<rww> pout
<rww> pleia2: when you're not busy with aeroplanes, can I get +votiA in here so that I can do the IRC part of post-meeting stuff?
<elky> their website is also failing to work
 * rww bangs a rubber hammer
<nhaines> That's all from me.  :)
<rww> Meeting adjourned. Thanks for coming everyone :)
<rww> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon May  5 02:51:21 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-05-05-02.05.moin.txt
<nhaines> Thanks for hosting rww   :D
<rww> haven't done that in a while :)
<nhaines> It's a fun experience.  :)
<pleia2> rww: it is done, from 32k ft :)
<pleia2> (now off irc again, too laggy)
<rww> whee
<rww> thanks lyz
<arrith> rww: just apt sources.list! hardly breaking
 * rww looks for the checklist
<nhaines> pleia2: magic!
<arrith> wow second time, i just miss the meeting. hrm ;/
<nhaines> arrith: you get to read the logs.  :)
<rww> aha, there it is http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-05-05-02.05.moin.txt
<darthrobot> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [15157]
<rww> erm, not that
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/MeetingChecklist
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/MeetingChecklist - Ubuntu Wiki]
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: May 18th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> yay
<rww> Someone with a working forums account update http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881576&page=14&s=3bb04a7e8853b2291ddb785faad3cbdb please :)
<darthrobot> Title: [Latest IRC Meeting Agenda & Log - Page 14]
<rww> (rest should be done)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-06
<ianorlin> hmm lubuntu comms wants to know what makes a good flyer for locos
<grantbow> I think we did flyers once. My gut reaction says just enough paper (1/4 page or less) for your message.
<bltz> make sure the folds in the paper are clean, or the wings won't provide enough lift for the flyer
<grantbow> oh https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/flyers
<darthrobot> Title: [flyers : Code : “Ubuntu California” team]
<grantbow> inkscape files
<grantbow> lubuntu wants to create something for locos? that's cool.
<rww> grantbow: we were pondering derivative advocacy materials at the last meeting. decided to do some poking about it :)
<rww> which reminds me, I should go find a kubuntuer
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-07
<ianorlin> wow in the bay area someone is selling a comp with lubuntu on it on craigslist http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/sys/4437040659.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Dell PC with Lubuntu Linux 14.04 ready to go]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-11
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG meeting time - noon-3p @ Bobby G's in Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-04
<ianorlin> hmm meeting about 2 minutes
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I am still awake!
<elky> ianorlin: yep. you want to chair. i don't particularly
<ianorlin> ok
<ianorlin> wait I am still opped?
<elky> yes
<elky> i noticed earlier when doing wiki stuff from last meeting, that i accidentally kept the meeting agenda item from last meeting. we really have no agenda
<elky> also if i disappear during the meeting, it's because my cat is murdering me for not giving him enough plays
 * pleia2 sympathizes
<elky> i petted him earlier, then stopped. and then he attacked the hand that was on the keyboard. we had to put him in timeout
<pleia2> kitties
<elky> single "child" kitties
<ianorlin> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon May  4 02:03:00 2015 UTC.  The chair is ianorlin. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ianorlin> who is here for this meeting?
<elky> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<pleia2> o/
<ianorlin> ok so 15.04 ubuntu vivid veret has been released since last meeting
<pleia2> unfortunately no release parties seem to have cropped up this time around
<elky> i'm too far from SF to do anything
<elky> unfortunatly
<ianorlin> yeah it isn't the best
<pleia2> Debian Jessie came out too, so we're co-opting our monthly Debian Dinner to do a little Jessie release party too http://bad.debian.net/pipermail/bad/2015-April/003680.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ANNOUNCEMENT: BAD Meeting & Jessie Release Party 7:10pm 2015-05-13 @ Henry's Hunan 110 Natoma, SF]
<pleia2> that's right after the Ubuntu Hour on the 13th that Peter is hosting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3099-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<elky> coopting is good. means more likely people can attend and wears people out less
<pleia2> I thought so :)
<elky> we might be coming along, dunno for sure yet.
<pleia2> I have party hats
<ianorlin> yes too far for me though
<elky> i saw on g+
<elky> did anyone hear/see anything of phillip's release party?
<elky> someone said he was doing one, but i never heard after that
<ianorlin> same
<pleia2> hm, nothing in loco.u.c either
<pleia2> well, hopefully he'll tell people about it :)
<elky> indeed
<ianorlin> there are no items on the agenda
<pleia2> my closet is full, if anyone is interested in a copy of Ubuntu Unleashed 2015 or A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux, 4th Edition (also 2015), and preferably can pick it up (or pay shipping) please let me know
<pleia2> I think that's all the updates I had
<ianorlin> #topic any-other-business
<elky> this kind of was the aob
<pleia2> yeah, I just went a-chatting because no agenda :)
<elky> yeah
<elky> i have to look through logs in the next fortnight or so
<nhaines> UOS!
 * pleia2 will be doing OpenStack things in Vancouver next meeting time
<pleia2> ah yes, the Ubuntu Online Summit is this week
<elky> nhaines: welcome good sir
<pleia2> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<darthrobot> Title: [UOS May 2015 04 May - 07 May 2015 | The Summit Scheduler]
<nhaines> elky: thank you!  I am elbows deep inside Nexus 5 guts.  Bad power switch.
<pleia2> bummer
<elky> nhaines: rww's nexus has connection issues too
<elky> nhaines: which makes him sad since he had to swap to a samsung which he likes less
<nhaines> elky: it's literally just the power switch connector.  Which is annoying.  Going to rant at T-Mobile, Google, and LG tomorrow.
<pleia2> <3 Nexus 6 (even if it is tablet sized)
<nhaines> sabdfl is doing a Q&A tomorrow at 7am.
 * ianorlin knows
<elky> nhaines: his is somewhere in the screen connection. his colleague fixed it once already but it's glitching again already
<nhaines> He's going to reveal vivid+1's codename because no one can do anything until there's a name.
<nhaines> elky: does he need his power button contact?
<pleia2> let's hope so
<pleia2> right now we're just calling it What What :)
<nhaines> lol
<elky> pleia2: surely Whatty What
<pleia2> elky: right! my mistake :)
<elky> ok i think that's all now ianorlin
<pleia2> thanks for chairing, ianorlin
<ianorlin> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon May  4 02:16:40 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-05-04-02.03.moin.txt
 * pleia2 off to do not-computer things
<pleia2> nhaines: good luck with your switch
<elky> ianorlin: thanks
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!
<elky> nhaines: i'll ask him, he's busy right now though
<nhaines> elky: tell him to stop getting eaten by the cat.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-05
<nhaines> The Ubuntu 15.10 release is codenamed "Wily Werewolf"!
 * pleia2 has already ordered http://www.squishable.com/p/opensquish_mini_squish_werewolf_7/ <3
<darthrobot> Title: [Mini Squishable Werewolf: An Adorable Fuzzy Plush to Snurfle and Squeeze!]
<nhaines> Haha, that's great!
<nhaines> pleia2: only two years before you have to order an aardvark.  Preorder now to avoid the rush!
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> I think it's a clever codename, especially if they focus on convergence.  I know they can have something rough but working by October.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Then we can have people who aren't helping whine about the non-default for another 8 months.
<pleia2> well, they'll still be shipping a non-snappy/mir/unity8 version for the LTS
<pleia2> should be interesting having 2 versions
<nhaines> True.  But from what I understand about the build infrastructure, it shouldn't be a lot of extra work.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> I'm very interested to hear about the convergence-capable phone they're going to ship this year.  Because as far as I can tell that's not going to be the Meizu phone based on specs alone.
<nhaines> pleia2: disappointed that the UWN didn't mention the new codename.  ;)
<ianorlin> wait pet mode on elavators in JApan wow?
<pleia2> nhaines: hah, yeah, only covers through the 3rd ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: breaking news!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-07
<nhaines> Well, to my not inconsiderable surprise, it looks like the goal is to actually ship a phone that gives a desktop experience later this year.
<DonkeyHotei> so the whole ubuntu-touch experience is being scrapped?
<nhaines> Considering this has been the goal of the entire Ubuntu touch experience, no.
<DonkeyHotei> the ubuntu-touch ui is very much a departure from a desktop
<DonkeyHotei> ffs it can't even support an irc client
<nhaines> The Unity 8 phone interface is always going to be a departure from a desktop interface, because that's sort of important.
<DonkeyHotei> you mentioned "a phone that gives a desktop experience" though
<nhaines> Yes, a phone shipping later this year will do that.
<DonkeyHotei> so, without unity8?
<nhaines> With Unity 8.
<DonkeyHotei> "The Unity 8 phone interface is always going to be a departure from a desktop"
<nhaines> It us.
<nhaines> It is.
<DonkeyHotei> i am completely confused now
<nhaines> If you have a large monitor and a mouse and keyboard, Unity 8 provides a desktop interface.
<nhaines> And if you have a tiny touchscreen with no other input, it doesn't.  It gives a more appropriate phone interface.
<nhaines> And with a mediumish touch screen it gives a tablet interface.
<DonkeyHotei> many phones now have higher resolutions than large monitors
<nhaines> And yet a desktop interface isn't appropriate and so Unity 8 doesn't provide one on a phone.
<DonkeyHotei> so the desktop experience will be when you plug in a mouse?
<nhaines> And a large monitor.
<nhaines> And a keyboard.
<nhaines> There's some kind of manual override, but that's the default.
<DonkeyHotei> i haven't found it
<nhaines> It doesn't exist yet, although there's a gconf setting or something.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-10
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group - @ Bobby G's Pizzeria in Berkeley ... Mmmmm... and pizza ordered ... http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-10
<nhaines> Dear Let's Encrypt: Y U NO UPDATE CERTIFICATE??!  Love, Nathan.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-11
<pleia2> yak! https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/26926102696/
<darthrobot> Title: [Shipped direct from Shijiazhuang, China - my Yakkety Yak has arrived! #Ubuntu | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
 * pleia2 applies Ubuntu pin
<nhandler> Looking forward to seeing it in person at the next Ubuntu event
<nhaines> My SlimPort adapter and HDMI cable (and new case) came today, so my Nexus 7 is now a full Ubuntu desktop.
<nhaines> Which is really quite nice.
<pleia2> nhaines: slimport adapter?
<nhaines> pleia2: like MHL.  They came out at the same time and I got the device with the one technology so that one disappeared and the other took off, as is tradition.
<pleia2> ah
<lynorian> nhaines, does unity 8 mean eaiser cursor resizing than on X
<lynorian> although ubuntu mate also has a way for that
<nhaines> Probably not.
<lynorian> Although that is one weakeness of LXDE
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-12
<nhaines> pleia2: do you want to talk about release things in the upcoming meeting?
<pleia2> nhaines: probably should do, I can add to the agenda
<pleia2> done
<nhaines> Well that was quick.  :)
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> Thanks.  The plan was for me not to ignore my work item on meeting reminders this week.
<pleia2> thank you
<nhaines> I didn't forget about last meeting.  I just ended up two counties away helping a friend with a new trailer purchase and didn't get home until like 9:30.
<nhaines> I have a feeling that nobody reads the announcement emails and I'm moving the agenda and meeting page link to the second paragraph.
<pleia2> I suspect most people just skim them, that's what I tend to do for groups I'm not involved with much
<pleia2> (except lately, when apparently I read almost nothing as I attempt to finish this stupid book)
<nhaines> Yes, I've been doing lots of book work, too.
<nhaines> I was both disappointed and relieved when the book I was tech reviewing was canceled and I was asked to invoice for work performed.
<pleia2> aw, that's sad
<nhaines> Yeah, but it was on Ubuntu app development and frankly, that's changing soooo fast....
<pleia2> ah yeah, totally
<nhaines> I was offered to take it over, but I'm not much of a developer.  (Plus, to be honest, editing and at the moment ghostwriting pays a billion times more.)
<nhaines> So I told my editor that I'd let her know once the phone rebases to snappy, because *that's* probably the time to jump back into the topic with a book.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Part of me wants to write an LXD book because I'm having a lot of fun completely breaking attempted dev environments in LXC containers.  The other part of me is pretty sure I shouldn't go anywhere near LXD book authorship.  ;)
<pleia2> there's a lot of fun to be had in that space, were you at Dustin's talk at SCALE on adapt install?
<nhaines> I was not!
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/presentations/adapt-install-anything-your-ubuntu-lts-serverdesktop
<darthrobot`> Title: ["adapt install [anything]" on your Ubuntu LTS server/desktop! | SCALE 15x]
<pleia2> https://youtu.be/HUvmL3WZNOc?t=4h42m
<darthrobot`> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Ballroom G Sunday Jan. 24 - SCaLE 14x - YouTube]
<nhaines> But I will be giving a demonstration at OCLUG.  I note that new containerstake 24 seconds to instantiate on ext4 and 4 seconds on zfs and it makes me happy!
<nhaines> Thanks for the links!
<pleia2> used LXD to provide different versions of software on a system simultaneously
<nhaines> I set up OwnCloud in an instance just to test how a clean install would work on xenial.  This server's still running trusty and I'd like to change that as soon as possible.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Also if letsencrypt would run at all I'd be sooo happy.
<pleia2> heh, I wish their docs were better :(
<pleia2> lots of "just run this thing and magic" but when no magic...
<nhaines> But it was really cool to have it up and running.  In theory I could upgrade the server, scrape the database off the sides of the SSD, and then push it into a trusty container.
<nhaines> And then do iptables magic.
<nhaines> Which docs?  :)
<nhaines> (It's a trick question: all docs suck.)  :(
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> but I was talking about letsencrypt
<nhaines> Yeah.  I know I have a cronjob set up monthly, but it seems to break irreparably well before then.
<nhaines> A clean git pull crashes on my server here.
<nhaines> And of course, it's in the xenial archives.
<pleia2> yikes
<nhaines> So I can upgrade to xenial and get it, but that breaks owncloud in my tests, and then the best case scenario is that I put OwnCloud in a happy little trusty container and then can't get letsencrypt over there.  ;)
<nhaines> Oh well, we'll see how it goes.
<nhaines> I have until the end of the month to fix letsencrypt.
<pleia2> heh :)
<nhaines> Sysadmin adventures!  \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, cute yak btw!
<pleia2> thanks, he is cute :)
<pleia2> I almost went with a more real looking one like my tahr, but I'm glad I went with whimsy for an after-lts release critter
<nhaines> Yakkety *will* be pretty interesting.
<pleia2> not as interesting as I had hoped (not Unity 8) but still some good stuff
<nhaines> Unity has quite a ways to go still.  But it's just starting to be *really* usable as a daily driver.
<nhaines> Which is good because it's really brittle and annoying.  But that's what gets it fixed.  I know mhall119 filed a ton of bugs since he started using it daily for work.
<pleia2> I will be happy when onboard plays nice with xorg apps on my tablet
<pleia2> I was like "yay libreoffice.. hey, I can't type"
<DonkeyHotei> i still think diarrhoeic dragon would be a great release name
<nhaines> That was supposed to be OTA-11 but it hasn't appeared in rc-proposed yet.
<pleia2> nhaines: fingers crossed
<pleia2> it's muy broken
<nhaines> pleia2: on the bright side, I have a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard coming tomorrow.  :D
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> there's a lenovo one I have my eye on
<pleia2> but so expensive
<nhaines> Yeah, I got Amazon Prime for a month because it was cheaper than shipping for the case and SlimPort adapter.  Then yesterday Amazon was like "You know that $50 Logitech keyboard everyone uses and you've wanted?  Well for the next 6 hours it's $30 and you can have it in two hours and we'll take $10 off for your first Amazon Prime Now purchase."
<nhaines> And I was like "Go away, Amazon."
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> But today... today I decided I really should, and it's full price (well, $40) and not available through Prime Now (probably sold out).
<nhaines> So I got a refurbished one.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> which one is it?
<nhaines> This one: http://www.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/nexus2cee_wm_IMG_3630.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [292143]
<nhaines> I kinda wanted the one with a trackpad, also I kept thinking "I already have a Bluetooth keyboard" but it's a crappy $12 one that works fine but if you stop typing and it turns off you have to flick the power switch on and off.
<pleia2> that's neat
<nhaines> Yup.  And just like the SlimPort adapter I bought, other people already tested it, so I know it just works! \o/
<lynorian> I wondered if there was a meeting and ended up speaking to an empty channel
<lynorian> although installing a virtual machine from the wrong iso is not good
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-09
<pleia2> reflashed my Nexus 7 (2013) with Android, the end of an era!
<dax> my test Nexus moved to LineageOS, personally
<dax> works pretty well, use the same thing on my daily phone
<pleia2> neat, maybe I'll play with that at some point
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-10
<bnoeafk> Is there anyone here who can provide some insight into the FIPS certification that Ubuntu 16 has obtained - or can lead me into a network/channel where I can find out more?
<pleia2> heh, I have no idea
<lyn||ian> bnoeafk, I have not either
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-12
<nhaines> pleia2: are you going to be at the meeting Sunday?
<nhaines> lyn||ian: also you?
<pleia2> hope so
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> I want to put the leadership docuemtn up for discussion.  Ratification, actually.
<nhaines> Or decision to ratify, anyway.  I think we have to do a vote thing.
<pleia2> ok, I'll make a point to attend then :) nothing specifically is in the way this week (like an airplane, that's on Monday!)
<nhaines> Yay!  Okay.  If not, it's easy enough to push back.
<pleia2> the meeting after I'll be on a train :)
<pleia2> it's memorial day weekend
<nhaines> Yay, traveling!
<lyn||ian> yes I think I can attend unless my dad needs me
<lyn||ian> nhaines ^
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-14
<nhaines> lyn||ian: thanks.
<nhaines> I was up last night playing with Jekkyl.
<nhaines> Due to my habit of writing my blog posts in Markdown and its flexible content stuffs, I'd say I was able to convert my site (minus a few hours of reading docs and tweaking things, but content-wise) in about 30 minutes.
<nhaines> That and the Atom text editor snap was a pretty pleasant experience.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-05-07
<metalbiker> i'm here nathan. ready to start when you're ready.
<nhaines> Hi everyone!
<metalbiker> 'sup nathan?
<nhaines> Oh, spent the day trying to migrate an Ubuntu 16.04 system to 18.04 and an SSD.  Was surprisingly hard to get everything up, unencrypted, and mounted.  But all solved now!
<nhaines> Meeting time.  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon May  7 02:01:30 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for May 6th, 2018!
<metalbiker> here, here
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18May06
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18May06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> The agenda is empty and I just flew back in from Spain, so we don't have a lot planned, but I wanted to just touch on a couple of things.
<metalbiker> cool!
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events
<nhaines> Anything cool coming up soon?
<metalbiker> nothing from my side of the desert. lol i've got a few things brewing but i'm waiting to have it all together before announcign
<metalbiker> oops..announcing
<metalbiker> and i'll do that over the mailing list.
<nhaines> That sounds like a good idea.  :)  Let us know on the mailing list if you need any help.
<metalbiker> ok, cool.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is released, and it's pretty swell.
<metalbiker> i agree!
<metalbiker> i'm using kubuntu 18.04 and i'm blown away
<nhaines> If you still like Unity, upgrades include it, and new installs can add it by running `sudo apt install unity-session` in a terminal.  Select it from the login screen with the gear icon after choosing your user.
<nhaines> Otherwise, it's new versions of everything and there are even some snaps preinstalled by default!
<nhaines> The desktop should be reliable enough, but this should be a fun release to build servers on soon.  :)
<metalbiker> oh yeah! i agree! that's part of my new focus but like i mentioned, i'll announce more on the list.
<nhaines> This will also be an excellent release to host installfests on, because the new GNOME Shell interface lends itself to answering lots of questions.
<nhaines> metalbiker: I look forward to hearing more.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> It's quiet in here tonight.  Is there any other business before we wrap things up?
<metalbiker> nothing from me, nathan.
<nhaines> I'll mention for the record that UbuCon Europe was a huge success, the Ubuntu Europe Federation is a collection of LoCo teams looking to share knowledge and experience in event planning and handle venue issues such as insurance and donations, and Gijón and Asturias are really pretty, even when it's raining.  (And the rest of Spain looked gorgeous from 32,000 feet.)
<nhaines> Also, I managed to pack the cider I brought back properly so that it didn't shatter and destroy all my clothes, so that was a plus.
<metalbiker> lol wow!! i'm envious!!
<nhaines> You say that, but you didn't get dragged on a four-hour bike ride and then four days later a six and a half-hour hike to the top of a mountain, lol.
<metalbiker> hopefully we can learn from UbuCon about our own planning and whatnot
<metalbiker> oh jeez!!
<metalbiker> i think i'd be jello after all that! lol
<nhaines> The UbuCon Europe teams went to SCALE two years ago to learn from us, and then the first event later that year was a huge success.  This third event continues that trend.  :)
<metalbiker> think of it like this: you climbed Mt. Ubuntu!
<metalbiker> oh nice! so they got it from SCALE! nice!
<nhaines> More in the obligatory blog post, since Ubuntu community donation funds paid for my travel expenses.  :)
<nhaines> But yeah, we're all working together in little ways to help make things easier.
<nhaines> That's it for this meeting!  Next meeting is May 20th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon May  7 02:13:43 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-05-07-02.01.moin.txt
<metalbiker> sounds great!
<lyn||ian> nhaines, yay
<nhaines> metalbiker: yeah, I was really surprised that my body wasn't killing me after the bike ride, much less the mountain hike.
<nhaines> I think it really helped that I was walking everywhere.
<nhaines> lyn||ian: how've you been lately?
<metalbiker> lyn||ian: nice to see you here!
<lyn||ian> a bit lonely my dad has not been healthy and working on the lubuntu manual
<metalbiker> lyn||ian: oh no! best wishes for your dad!
<nhaines> lyn||ian: I have a vague idea for some Ubuntu documentation.
<nhaines> Documentation always needs updated.
<nhaines> Hope your dad feels better soon.
<metalbiker> lyn||ian: i wish i knew enough to contribute to the documentation.
<metalbiker> ok, folks. i've got to get out of here. i'll chat with you when i can.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, May 20th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-05-05
<jediorder> anybody around? I've got a very serious question to ask.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-05-10
<OERIAS> hola usuarios de ubuntu
<OERIAS> hi ubuntu users
